# DIRECTV First Look: C31-700 Home Media Center RVU Client



## Scott Kocourek

This is the future of DIRECTV: It's all RVU, and it's smaller than you imagined. Yes, that's an iPhone on top.








C31 First Look

This is an incredibly small box. It only works with the HR34 but it provides full DVR functionality with zero fan noise. Even pause live TV!

I'd like to thank the hard working C31 test team, who really came through on this little box.

*The C31 is only available in limited areas at this time.*

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Smuuth

*C31 FAQs*

Q. How is the C31 different from an Hxx receiver?
A. The C31 is an RVU client for use with the HR34 Server and has no tuner of its own.

Q. How does the C31 receive programs or recorded content?
A. The C31 utilizes one of the 5 tuners on the HR34 for live content or can play recordings from the playlist on the HR34.

Q. What capacity is the hard drive on the C31?
A. The C31 has no hard drive of its own but can access the hard drive of the HR34 to schedule programs to be recorded or play already recorded content.

Q. How does the C31 connect to the HR34?
A. The C31 connects utilizing coax and can either be connected throiugh a green label splitter from the HR34 or connected to the SWiM utilized by the HR34.

Q. How many SWiM channels does the C31 use?
A. The C31 does not use any SWiM channels itself, but does requires one tuner of the HR34 when the C31 is on.

Q. How many C31s can be connected to the HR34?
A. Currently, the maximum number of clients for an HR34 is three.

Q. How does the C31 connect to my TV?
A. The C31 has an HDMI output and a 10 pin output which can utilize the H25 10 pin connector cable for component output. (NOTE: The H25 10 pin connector is NOT included with the C31.)

Q. Does the AM21 work with the C31?
A. No, but if an AM21 is connected to the HR34, the C31 can play or schedule OTA recordings utilizing that AM21.

Q. Why would I want a C31 client connected to my HR34 rather than an Hxx receiver?
A. Although the C31 has no tuner of its own, it can fully utilize trickplay features (FF, RW, etc.) on live TV from the HR34 as if you were watching the HR34 directly and does not tie up an additional SWiM channel.


----------



## Sixto

Mighty small, and nice First Look!


----------



## Draconis

Well done.


----------



## carl6

Hello C31, welcome to the DirecTV array of equipment offerings. Nice *LITTLE* box.


----------



## amh84

Thanks for the great first look write up, as always. 

Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Alebob911

Another great First Look!

I must say that the current firmware on the C31's make these little guys work VERY well! It could be the HR34's firmware too but at any rate the C31 is a great RVU client.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Dont let the size fool you...the sucker packs a solid punch and allows you some nice easy options in the home when needed...


----------



## carl6

There's a video review of the C31 over at SolidSignal.com. Take a look (post 7 of the linked thread).

http://forums.solidsignal.com/showt...th-DIRECTV-s-C31-RVU-Home-Media-Center-Client


----------



## Groundhog45

Cool looking little box. Great first look, as usual.

Carl, do you have a link for that video?


----------



## The Merg

Great first look as usual.

- Merg


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Nice job as always.

Can you tell us what remote comes with it? And what happens if all 5 tuners are recording, what does the C31 see?

Thanks


----------



## carl6

The C31 can still watch recordings (including MRV from other servers) if the live tuners are busy. Just like an HR2x if both it's tuners were busy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know what remote will come with it, at least for now assume it is the rc65.


----------



## Supramom2000

What about connection to an A/V receiver? Can that be done?


----------



## carl6

Supramom2000 said:


> What about connection to an A/V receiver? Can that be done?


That should work if you use the hdmi connection. You would need a separate dongle to use component video/audio.


----------



## inkahauts

Nice to see it being released!


----------



## johnr9e

Any chance it supports HDMI-CEC?


----------



## inkahauts

TheRatPatrol said:


> Nice job as always.
> 
> Can you tell us what remote comes with it? And what happens if all 5 tuners are recording, what does the C31 see?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure, but it can work with the RF remotes, it has the rf capability built in unlike the h25.

It can tune to a channel that is being recorded (and dos just that when you take it out of stanby in this scenario) as long as that channel isn't being tuned to by another client already. If you type in a channel, it will offer you the same conflict screen as you are used to now, and offer for you to cancel anyone of the five recordings so you can watch the channel you want (it wont let you cancel one if the show is also being watched live on another clients foreground tuner). And of course you can always go into the playlist.


----------



## inkahauts

johnr9e said:


> Any chance it supports HDMI-CEC?


Not yet at least.


----------



## Alebob911

"carl6" said:


> There's a video review of the C31 over at SolidSignal.com. Take a look (post 7 of the linked thread).
> 
> http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/1944-Hands-on-with-DIRECTV-s-C31-RVU-Home-Media-Center-Client


Good video with good information but dbstalk and Stuart's first looks have them beat when it comes to details. Just look at the pics in the video and you'll see finger prints on the top of the C31. With Stuart's first look the C31 looks nice and clean.


----------



## LoweBoy

Very NICE First Look as usual. Looking forward to getting my grubby paws on one of these!


----------



## HoTat2

Finally!

I was so tired of Dish having the edge on us with their Joey.

Now no more ... 

Great first look (as always). 

Awaiting news on availability, as well as confirmation of the rumor that DIRECTV will only charge monthly for the first three active RVU clients.


----------



## MysteryMan

Like the saying goes good things come in small packages. Nice work guys.


----------



## dpeters11

Looks great, though I'm still wondering if its owned/leased.


----------



## cypherx

Great first look guys!

I see it can get poster art, unlike a regular H2x since it is really using the HR34 to do all the heavy lifting.

Does this mean that you can also go through VOD channels and initiate downloads from a C31?

Sounds like you can go through the To Do list and History from a C31?

So what is "individual" between the C31's and HR34? The remote control setup and Favorites list?

This is really the way to go if you get FULL functionality in every room (access to the series manager, double play, VOD, etc).

Does the iPad app detect a C31 as a separate receiver for remote control?

Are each C31's able to be named ie) "Bedroom", "Office", "Kitchen", etc...

Any word on the pricing?


----------



## smiddy

dpeters11 said:


> Looks great, though I'm still wondering if its owned/leased.


I'm not certain. There is a Home Media Center charge of $6.00/month for each C31. I have three, so that is $18.00/month. I suspect that they are leased once they are ready to ship them, but perhaps not since I see them as being like an AM21x, or NOMAD. We should know in the coming days.


----------



## cypherx

smiddy said:


> I'm not certain. There is a Home Media Center charge of $6.00/month for each C31. I have three, so that is $18.00/month. I suspect that they are leased once they are ready to ship them, but perhaps not since I see them as being like an AM21x, or NOMAD. We should know in the coming days.


There's no access card slot right? I thought the monthly fee was to mirror programming on the access card. So if you could buy one outright and put it on your network, wouldn't it find your HR34 and you could pair it up without DirecTV's intervention?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nice work on the First Look by the C31 team, as well as the supplemental additional FAQ.

Those little units are quite something.


----------



## LameLefty

cypherx said:


> There's no access card slot right? I thought the monthly fee was to mirror programming on the access card. So if you could buy one outright and put it on your network, wouldn't it find your HR34 and you could pair it up without DirecTV's intervention?


There is no access card slot; the charge is based on how many active clients you can have simultaneously. For instance, if you are signed up for 2 RVU clients and try to turn on a 3rd on the same network, you'll see on an on-screen message that says something like "You are not authorized for this location. Please turn off {name of 1st location} or {name of 2nd location} and try again." Or words to that effect.

*****
Great job on the First Look, Stuart. These are nice little boxes and very convenient.


----------



## dettxw

A really cool feature is the ability to connect the C31 wirelessly via a WCCK. 
Works great for those places where you don't have a cable drop.


----------



## Mike_TV

smiddy said:


> I'm not certain. There is a Home Media Center charge of $6.00/month for each C31. I have three, so that is $18.00/month. I suspect that they are leased once they are ready to ship them, but perhaps not since I see them as being like an AM21x, or NOMAD. We should know in the coming days.


So I'm guessing people who have lifetime DVR on their account (I have three HRxx in my house) moving to an HMC with RVU client set up would starting incurring an additional $18.00/month charge since these are not DVRs?


----------



## RAD

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know what remote will come with it, at least for now assume it is the rc65.


Speaking of remotes, it can do an RF remote without any additional hardware, support is built in.


----------



## RAD

And if anyone is curious about supporting 3D TV's, yes it does work with 3D channels.


----------



## cypherx

Currently I have an HR24, H24 and my H21(owned) is inactive (Home renovations).

I currently pay:
$8 - Advanced Receiver-DVR Monthly
$3 - Whole Home DVR Service Monthly
$6 - Additional TV

That's $17 for 2 rooms. 

Are you saying if I got rid of everything I have right now and did an HR34 with 2 C31's, it would only be $1 more a month, but I get 3 rooms instead of 2?

If so, that's not a bad deal.


----------



## LameLefty

And to answer a few other obvious questions people might have, without digging into Stuart's great document, it CAN do DoublePlay, but not PIP. It DOES support Pandora streaming (you have to activate through the Pandora website for each client) but not YouTube videos.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

As always, an excellent First Look. 

Mike


----------



## TBlazer07

smiddy said:


> I'm not certain. There is a Home Media Center charge of $6.00/month for each C31. I have three, so that is $18.00/month. I suspect that they are leased once they are ready to ship them, but perhaps not since I see them as being like an AM21x, or NOMAD. We should know in the coming days.


 Well, if they are owned (which would be great) or if they are only considered an accessory than DirecTV would lose a lot of 2 year commitments as people add rooms with new boxes months or years later. I can't imagine them giving up that cash cow. It would virtually eliminate individual "contracts" after the initial 2 years for new customers with HMC & only clients setups.


----------



## RAD

cypherx said:
 

> Currently I have an HR24, H24 and my H21(owned) is inactive (Home renovations).
> 
> I currently pay:
> $8 - Advanced Receiver-DVR Monthly
> $3 - Whole Home DVR Service Monthly
> $6 - Additional TV
> 
> That's $17 for 2 rooms.
> 
> Are you saying if I got rid of everything I have right now and did an HR34 with 2 C31's, it would only be $1 more a month, but I get 3 rooms instead of 2?
> 
> If so, that's not a bad deal.


Sorry but no from my understanding. The C31 carries the same $6/month charge as an additional receiver does, so it would be $12 for two additional rooms.


----------



## RAD

LameLefty said:


> It DOES support Pandora streaming (you have to activate through the Pandora website for each client) but not YouTube videos.


Just to be honest Pandora is there on the extras menu but it's not ready for prime time yet, it currently plays only one song and then stops.


----------



## usnret

What does/will it cost for one??


----------



## RAD

usnret said:


> What does/will it cost for one??


I've seen a rumor of $50 but no official pricing that I know if yet.


----------



## cypherx

"RAD" said:


> Just to be honest Pandora is there on the extras menu but it's not ready for prime time yet, it currently plays only one song and then stops.


How about VOD channels 1000+?

Can the iPad remote control or other ip remote control apps find C31's?


----------



## RAD

cypherx said:


> How about VOD channels 1000+?
> 
> Can the iPad remote control or other ip remote control apps find C31's?


Yes, the C31 can access all the DirecTV on Demand channels, just like any HRXX.

As for the iPad application it doesn't see any of my C31's, only the HRXX's.


----------



## Go Beavs

cypherx said:


> Great first look guys!
> 
> I see it can get poster art, unlike a regular H2x since it is really using the HR34 to do all the heavy lifting.
> 
> Does this mean that you can also go through VOD channels and initiate downloads from a C31?


Yes



cypherx said:


> Sounds like you can go through the To Do list and History from a C31?


Yup!



cypherx said:


> So what is "individual" between the C31's and HR34? The remote control setup and Favorites list?


Yes, remote setup is unique and so are guide favorites. Other preferences like resolution settings, audio settings, parental controls, ect. are set individually on the C31.



cypherx said:


> This is really the way to go if you get FULL functionality in every room (access to the series manager, double play, VOD, etc).


Yeah, you get full DVR functionality in a tiny little box.



cypherx said:


> Does the iPad app detect a C31 as a separate receiver for remote control?


Not yet. I hope it's in the works but I don't know.



cypherx said:


> Are each C31's able to be named ie) "Bedroom", "Office", "Kitchen", etc...


Yes.



cypherx said:


> Any word on the pricing?


My guess is $49.95 

Oh, and great job on the First Look guys. Outstanding! :up:


----------



## shuye

Great first look!

I guess pricing will be clearer over the next few days, but if all that you have is a HR34 and C31's will you no longer need the $3 per month Whole Home DVR service?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure of the answer to that. I think that it will probably be a month before we have public confirmation of pricing.


----------



## dettxw

dettxw said:


> A really cool feature is the ability to connect the C31 wirelessly via a WCCK.
> Works great for those places where you don't have a cable drop.


Guess I could expand on this a little bit.
Normally the C31 is on the subnet that is set up on the cable through the SWM, and the C31 provides the HR34 a display interface using the RVU protocol. 
The WCCK can instead provide a wireless ethernet link for the C31 to the HR34 through your wireless router and home network, and the direct connection between the C31 and WCCK is a short section of RG6. 
Simply set up the WCCK as one normally would (been so long I forget how, but must not have been too hard) and connect the cable between the WCCK and C31 and that's it other than the C31 setup itself (setup procedure is in the First Look).


----------



## shuye

Is there any noticable difference in the speed of changing channels as compared to a H24/25 or HR? (faster or slower since there is no local tuner?) 

How quick is the trick play and accessing recordings from the HR34? Is is comparable to the current speeds of whole home DVR?

Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11

Just to confirm, you have full access to Manage series links, to do list etc on the HR34 from the C31?


----------



## Smuuth

"dpeters11" said:


> Just to confirm, you have full access to Manage series links, to do list etc on the HR34 from the C31?


Yes you do.

Great job on the First Look, Stuart.


----------



## slacker_x

This device is exactly what I wanted when I switched to DirecTV. We only have 3 TV's in the house and I'd love to have On-demand/trickplay from every room. I already have the HR34. Just want to see what the price would be.


----------



## kevinwmsn

1) Is there an impact of performance with 3 or 4 devices doing trick play?
2) I hope this thing is under purchase model vs lease, being there's no access card, would be nice for guest rooms.
3) What will it cost?
4) Will you still need MRV if all you have is HR34 and C31s?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

kevinwmsn said:


> 2) I hope this thing is under purchase model vs lease, being there's no access card, would be nice for guest rooms.


 This would be nice for me.
I have guess about 10 weeks a year it would be nice to set it up for those weeks only.


----------



## raott

Scott Kocourek said:


> This is the future of DIRECTV: It's all RVU, and it's smaller than you imagined. Yes, that's an iPhone on top.


It seems to be a great start, but the "future" needs to include an HMC with a heck of alot more tuners than 5 (IMO 8-10 at a minimum) otherwise it is far too limiting to be a total replacement for a setup like mine (which isn't that extravagent of a setup -- TVs in 3 bedrooms, the office and living room).


----------



## RAD

raott said:


> It seems to be a great start, but the "future" needs to include an HMC with a heck of alot more tuners than 5 (IMO 8-10 at a minimum) otherwise it is far too limiting to be a total replacement for a setup like mine (which isn't that extravagent of a setup -- TVs in 3 bedrooms, the office and living room).


A lot of the folks here are not the 'normal' DIRECTV customer. I've heard that a very small percentage has more then one HD DVR so DIRECTV may feel that for the majority of them the HR34 will be just fine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

raott said:


> It seems to be a great start, *but the "future" needs to include an HMC with a heck of alot more tuners than 5* (IMO 8-10 at a minimum) otherwise it is far too limiting to be a total replacement for a setup like mine (which isn't that extravagent of a setup -- TVs in 3 bedrooms, the office and living room).


I suspect the requirement to have more than 5 tuners does not reflect the vast majority of customers in the market....in fact, 4 rooms of support was a standard established based on market research.

Having an HR34, along with perhaps one HR24 as a unit on the WHDS/MRV network provides 7 tuners. Implementations of 8,10, or more tuners are the exception rather than the rule to overall DirecTV households. That's not to say they are important, but since they are the exception, those needs likely will not drive product strategies.


----------



## cypherx

I take it TVApps, game lounge, score guide and other interactive features are also available on the C31? The HR34 CPU is driving these features though correct? So say 3 clients are all playing game lounge... How slow does that make the HR34 CPU crawl?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would like to point out, just for accuracy, that the C31 First Look is a joint effort. A lot of people did the work. I did very little of the writing and didn't take the pictures this time. Everyone on the team deserves the credit.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

cypherx said:


> I take it TVApps, game lounge, score guide and other interactive features are also available on the C31? The HR34 CPU is driving these features though correct? So say 3 clients are all playing game lounge... How slow does that make the HR34 CPU crawl?


I'm not sure if ITV code like game lounge runs on HR34 or C31. The C31 does have some ability to show its own menus and screens.


----------



## cypherx

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'm not sure if ITV code like game lounge runs on HR34 or C31. The C31 does have some ability to show its own menus and screens.


Interesting. My first test would be a heavy stress test. Take the max number of clients connected all running interactive apps (pandora, games, etc) along with the HR34 server. Then see if there's any performance penalty.

I know the Hx2x line comes to a crawl if you run tv apps on a score guide channel and don't exit properly. It fixes when you return back to a score guide channel, hit the red button and once it's up hit exit.

If ITV apps do run locally, I wonder what universal language they are written in so they run across all RVU clients (like Samsung TV's). I would guess JAVA, as that is part of the OCAP/Tru2Way cable specification so it could be adaptable to DBS middleware as well.


----------



## bobnielsen

Very nice (both the C31 and the First Look)!


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> Great job on the First Look, Stuart. These are nice little boxes and very convenient.


+1

I did without a computer yesterday, and I was very surprised to see the First Look up already.

Great job to those involved! 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

shuye said:


> I guess pricing will be clearer over the next few days, but if all that you have is a HR34 and C31's will you no longer need the $3 per month Whole Home DVR service?


DirecTV recently switched over to new pricing.

The HMC has a $20 Advanced Receiver Fee connected to it. This includes HD Access ($10), DVR fee ($8), and WHDVR ($3)... which means it's $1 cheaper than what you'd get if you got the items separately.

To those on older plans with these items billed separately, it's my understanding that WHDVR is required.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

I've noticed that multiple people have brought up the customizable options on the C31, but a few that I don't think have been mentioned are Closed Captioning settings, and "You Might Like" results on the My DirecTV page.

~Alan


----------



## jford951

This looks like a great unit cant wait to get one it would work great for my garage setup


----------



## P Smith

Any chance to get more technical info: CPU, RAM, etc ? At least a big picture when all that info could be read ?

What about running temperature ? - I see internal heat-sink of enormous design(!).
Its counterpart XiP100 is badly overheating and heat-sink is small against this one ...


----------



## ehilbert1

That's a nice little unit. I think I would rather just have a HR24 since I would be paying the same price per month. Plus you get 2 extra tuners and more DVR storage space. Now if it was around $2 per month and not require whole home for even more $$ it would be worth it. That's just me though.


----------



## mhayes70

jford951 said:


> This looks like a great unit cant wait to get one it would work great for my garage setup


I am sure it would. I have used one of mine in my office and when we are outside I can easily take the C31 outside and hook it up very quickly. It does not take a long time to boot up like the DVR's do.


----------



## NR4P

Congratulations to the team on a great First Look and follow up info.

I have my own questions from the first look page 5:
-*Can't take a foreground tuner from another client but can take a background tuner that is being used for double play.* Ques: What happens if anything when the HR34 user swaps the double play tuners, anything?

-*For live tv, you can tie up all 3 tuners with any 3 clients. leaving one client (even the HR34) with only being able to view previously recorded content.* Ques: This seems to indicate that with 3 clients, the HR34 viewer cannot watch live TV? What does the HR34 viewer see when trying to tune a live channel? And can the HR34 still record 2 other channels thereby putting 5 tuners to use?


----------



## dpeters11

ehilbert1 said:


> That's a nice little unit. I think I would rather just have a HR24 since I would be paying the same price per month. Plus you get 2 extra tuners and more DVR storage space. Now if it was around $2 per month and not require whole home for even more $$ it would be worth it. That's just me though.


It all depends on use. These are great for where you want something quiet, like in a bedroom, want an extra set but don't want to have to redo your setup because your SWM slots are full etc.


----------



## LameLefty

NR4P said:


> Congratulations to the team on a great First Look and follow up info.
> 
> I have my own questions from the first look page 5:
> -*Can't take a foreground tuner from another client but can take a background tuner that is being used for double play.* Ques: What happens if anything when the HR34 user swaps the double play tuners, anything?


That's a good question; I've never tried it myself.



> -*For live tv, you can tie up all 3 tuners with any 3 clients. leaving one client (even the HR34) with only being able to view previously recorded content.* Ques: This seems to indicate that with 3 clients, the HR34 viewer cannot watch live TV?


No; unless the clients are using DoublePlay, they use one tuner each. So if none of the three is using DoublePlay, all three clients can be on, and the HR34 still has access to 2 tuners for its own use.


----------



## bgartz

Looking to make my switch back to Directv, and would love to get my hands on this for the bedroom, does anyone think these might be available soon? I was thinking 1 HR34, 1 HR2?, and another HD box. Maybe I should hold off on the 3rd box for now and wait for this little box to be available.


----------



## dpeters11

Sounds like it would be available around October.


----------



## inkahauts

"NR4P" said:


> Congratulations to the team on a great First Look and follow up info.
> 
> I have my own questions from the first look page 5:
> -Can't take a foreground tuner from another client but can take a background tuner that is being used for double play. Ques: What happens if anything when the HR34 user swaps the double play tuners, anything?
> 
> -For live tv, you can tie up all 3 tuners with any 3 clients. leaving one client (even the HR34) with only being able to view previously recorded content. Ques: This seems to indicate that with 3 clients, the HR34 viewer cannot watch live TV? What does the HR34 viewer see when trying to tune a live channel? And can the HR34 still record 2 other channels thereby putting 5 tuners to use?


1. If the HR34 has a background tuner taken for double play by another client and you try and flip back with the HR34 the HR34 acts as though you don't have double play active and asks you if you want to start double play. If you say yes, it pops up the conflict screen and let's you choose which tuner to steal from another clients background tuner, or possibly cancel a recording depending on how the other tuners are tied up at that point.

2. No, what was indicated was If all 5 tuners are taken up by other clients (two of them could/would be tied up by actively using double play on two of the clients), then there is no live tuner immediately available for the hr34. So then if you try and tune to a live channel on the hr34 in that scenario you get a conflict screen asking which background tuner you want to take, or you can go to the playlist and view something that has been recorded.

You can watch a channel being recorded from any one client at a time. But no two clients can use the same tuner at the same time regardless if that tuner is recording or not as well.


----------



## inkahauts

"bgartz" said:


> Looking to make my switch back to Directv, and would love to get my hands on this for the bedroom, does anyone think these might be available soon? I was thinking 1 HR34, 1 HR2?, and another HD box. Maybe I should hold off on the 3rd box for now and wait for this little box to be available.


I don't think I'd ever consider a non DVR unit with the c31 available.


----------



## Laxguy

dettxw said:


> A really cool feature is the ability to connect the C31 wirelessly via a WCCK.
> Works great for those places where you don't have a cable drop.


Such as by the pool*, in the kids playroom, or in front of the garage, or in it!.....?....!

*There're some ads from a competitor being run here in the Bay Area extolling the virtues of watching TV anywhere on your property.


----------



## inkahauts

Alright, so here's my question for speculation. How long before the standard install is a HR34 with c31 clients as the normal and all free install, and then make all h2xs $50 and hr2xs $99 on new installs, basically flipping their current pricing structure for new customers. I'd like to think almost immediately after its available, but I suspect physical inventory may be the determining factor for when they can go to that model.


----------



## cypherx

If you have a phone line connected to the HR34, can all connected C31's access the call logs and see caller ID popups?


----------



## RAD

cypherx said:


> If you have a phone line connected to the HR34, can all connected C31's access the call logs and see caller ID popups?


Yes.


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect the requirement to have more than 5 tuners does not reflect the vast majority of customers in the market.<< Snipped bits out >>


I bet it doesn't represent a slim majority much less a vast one! :hurah: In fact, I would be surprised if more than 20% of even the rarified group that makes up the DBSTalk regulars need more than 7. (One HR34 and one other DVR). Thus guessing that the general population really interested in paying for way more tuners would be less than 5%.


----------



## Laxguy

Terrific little unit, and fine first look! 

It's as compact as I had hoped.


----------



## harsh

Any news on whether the C31 is RVU certified?

UL listed?

FCC approved?

RVU and MoCA certification wouldn't be necessary for DIRECTV's immediate purposes, but UL listing and FCC approval would seem a must before the product is allowed into general availability.


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> Alright, so here's my question for speculation. How long before the standard install is a HR34 with c31 clients as the normal and all free install, and then make all h2xs $50 and hr2xs $99 on new installs, basically flipping their current pricing structure for new customers. I'd like to think almost immediately after its available, but I suspect physical inventory may be the determining factor for when they can go to that model.


Like you, I suspect inventory, as well as training, to be the reasons why it wouldn't be immediate...

~Alan


----------



## Skyboss

Nice. Just in time too.


----------



## RAD

harsh said:


> Any news on whether the C31 is RVU certified?
> 
> UL listed?
> 
> FCC approved?
> 
> RVU and MoCA certification wouldn't be necessary for DIRECTV's immediate purposes, but UL listing and FCC approval would seem a must before the product is allowed into general availability.


Don't know about the other two but the label on the bottom says tested to comply with FCC regulations for home and office use.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> Any news on whether the C31 is RVU certified?
> 
> UL listed?
> 
> FCC approved?
> 
> RVU and MoCA certification wouldn't be necessary for DIRECTV's immediate purposes, but UL listing and FCC approval would seem a must before the product is allowed into general availability.


It's UL listed. And it works as advertised. I don't recall the answers to the other questions right off hand.


----------



## NR4P

dettxw said:


> A really cool feature is the ability to connect the C31 wirelessly via a WCCK.
> Works great for those places where you don't have a cable drop.


How does the WCCK give live video on a C31?

Seems to me we tried that years ago for early MRV and concluded that 802.11g/n wasn't reliable enough so wired or DECA is always recommended.

Isn't this like MRV/WHDVR?


----------



## F1 Fan

I dont see this answered anywhere....

Can I view HR24 (or other HRxx) recorded programs on the C31 as I can on my HR34 (lets assume MRV/WHDVR etc).


----------



## veryoldschool

NR4P said:


> How does the WCCK give live video on a C31?
> 
> Seems to me we tried that years ago for early MRV and concluded that 802.11g/n wasn't reliable enough so wired or DECA is always recommended.
> 
> Isn't this like MRV/WHDVR?


It would be, and after using a U-Who wireless receiver, it all comes down to how you setup your WiFi network. 
U-Who uses a 5 GHz N access point, with the gateway being 2.4 GHz G.

The U-Who ad mentioned earlier in this thread, like all ads, doesn't really address the limitations.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Has anyone tried using these with two HR34s?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

F1 Fan said:


> I dont see this answered anywhere....
> 
> Can I view HR24 (or other HRxx) recorded programs on the C31 as I can on my HR34 (lets assume MRV/WHDVR etc).


I don't believe this is currently true but it will be in the future. I'm sorry but I have no other information to give.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

TheRatPatrol said:


> Has anyone tried using these with two HR34s?


I don't believe you'll find an answer to that question that satisfies you... officially DIRECTV only supports one HR34 per account.


----------



## RAD

NR4P said:


> How does the WCCK give live video on a C31?
> 
> Seems to me we tried that years ago for early MRV and concluded that 802.11g/n wasn't reliable enough so wired or DECA is always recommended.
> 
> Isn't this like MRV/WHDVR?





veryoldschool said:


> It would be, and after using a U-Who wireless receiver, it all comes down to how you setup your WiFi network.
> U-Who uses a 5 GHz N access point, with the gateway being 2.4 GHz G.
> 
> The U-Who ad mentioned earlier in this thread, like all ads, doesn't really address the limitations.


I agree with VOS, wireless for WHDVR or the C31 client very much depends on the wireless network. When I was playing with it moving the wireless DECA just a couple feet one way or another could impact how well it worked. IMHO there's just too many variables involved to be able to say flat out that a wireless C31 setup will work reliabily.


----------



## smiddy

cypherx said:


> There's no access card slot right? I thought the monthly fee was to mirror programming on the access card. So if you could buy one outright and put it on your network, wouldn't it find your HR34 and you could pair it up without DirecTV's intervention?


I don't know the answer to that, however, at anyone time the most C31s you can have on the HR34 is 3, that to me doesn't mean you can't have 5 C31s, but that the HR34 can only service 3 at once. This includes TVs too (RVU clients), so the cost, as I'm aware, is associated with the number of fulltime "potential" clients, form the HR34-700. I know others were scaled to the number they were using, but I'm not sure how that worked with TV interfaces, since I didn't have an RVU capable set.


----------



## smiddy

Mike_TV said:


> So I'm guessing people who have lifetime DVR on their account (I have three HRxx in my house) moving to an HMC with RVU client set up would starting incurring an additional $18.00/month charge since these are not DVRs?


$6.00 per unit, attached to an HR34-700. But if you don't have any, then $0.00 extra, for clients, but there is the usual STB charge on top of that.


----------



## smiddy

TBlazer07 said:


> Well, if they are owned (which would be great) or if they are only considered an accessory than DirecTV would lose a lot of 2 year commitments as people add rooms with new boxes months or years later. I can't imagine them giving up that cash cow. It would virtually eliminate individual "contracts" after the initial 2 years for new customers with HMC & only clients setups.


Good point, I don't know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

harsh said:


> Any news on whether the C31 is RVU certified?
> 
> UL listed?
> 
> FCC approved?
> 
> RVU and MoCA certification wouldn't be necessary for DIRECTV's immediate purposes, but UL listing and FCC approval would seem a must before the product is allowed into general availability.


Yes it is RVU, UL, and FCC approved. It is also energy star and Dolby certified. I'm not sure of the reasoning behind your question, but the answers are matters of public record.


----------



## dettxw

NR4P said:


> How does the WCCK give live video on a C31?
> 
> Seems to me we tried that years ago for early MRV and concluded that 802.11g/n wasn't reliable enough so wired or DECA is always recommended.
> 
> Isn't this like MRV/WHDVR?


The WCCK simply acts as an ethernet bridge to your wireless router so that the C31 and the HR34 can talk to each other (in place of the subnet through the SWM on a wired connection). The HR34 uses the RVU protocol to send video over this wireless connection. The WCCK and C31 are connected with a short run of coax cable. Yes, range will be limited by the quality of your router and physical layout of your setup. Does the RVU protocol provide a "better" connection than streaming straight video over a wireless connection? Don't know, and don't recall seeing any discussion on the subject. Works for me. My WCCK/C31 and wireless router are separated by about 20' and two walls.


----------



## P Smith

If we could obtain UL, FCC and RVU IDs, we could run queries and obtain meaningful technical info (since no one want to answer to technical questions here  ).
Especially someone did open it and made small unreadable pictures.

Actually the IDs are on a label and easily accessible. Why not share with us ?


----------



## spartanstew

It also has the Good Housekeeping seal of approval.


----------



## spartanstew

Alebob911 said:


> Good video with good information but dbstalk and Stuart's first looks have them beat when it comes to details. Just look at the pics in the video and you'll see finger prints on the top of the C31. With Stuart's first look the C31 looks nice and clean.


Agreed. Not sure who the loser is that does those things for SS, but they should give Stuart a call.


----------



## ehilbert1

dpeters11 said:


> It all depends on use. These are great for where you want something quiet, like in a bedroom, want an extra set but don't want to have to redo your setup because your SWM slots are full etc.


I was just thinking about what I would want. We have a HR24 in our bedroom and it doesn't bother us at all. My wife stores a lot of her shows on it and watches them during the summer (she's a school teacher). I'm just thinking for the price why not go big  I wish they had them for around $2 a month and no whole home charge. Oh well everyone is different.


----------



## 63thk

So this is like the DISH Hopper?


----------



## Laxguy

Probably best to make your own call on that. 

If you start reading from the beginning, you'll understand. Information on the Hopper/Joey system is available on the Dish side of the forum.


----------



## bnwrx

Will it do PIP?


----------



## Smuuth

"bnwrx" said:


> Will it do PIP?


No.


----------



## LameLefty

P Smith said:


> If we could obtain UL, FCC and RVU IDs, we could run queries and obtain meaningful technical info (since no one want to answer to technical questions here  ).


You can find the UL info yourself with a little looking. I haven't bothered with the others. And I'm not going to open any of mine and risk destroying them to answer your other queries. Why not buy one and let the rest of us know?


----------



## iceburg02

smiddy said:


> I don't know the answer to that, however, at anyone time the most C31s you can have on the HR34 is 3, that to me doesn't mean you can't have 5 C31s, but that the HR34 can only service 3 at once. This includes TVs too (RVU clients), so the cost, as I'm aware, is associated with the number of fulltime "potential" clients, form the HR34-700. I know others were scaled to the number they were using, but I'm not sure how that worked with TV interfaces, since I didn't have an RVU capable set.


This is my biggest question and potential hangup. Let's say I want to connect 10 TV's but don't need more than 4 running simultaneously. Ideally, I could hook up an HR34 to the first and C31's to the other 9. While I would be charged the one-time acquisition fee of $X for each C31 box, I would only be charged $18/mo ongoing for the clients as I couldn't have more than 3 active at any one time.

I hope you're not telling me they'd charge $54/mo.


----------



## dpeters11

"spartanstew" said:


> Agreed. Not sure who the loser is that does those things for SS, but they should give Stuart a call.


Funny


----------



## LameLefty

iceburg02 said:


> This is my biggest question and potential hangup. Let's say I want to connect 10 TV's but don't need more than 4 running simultaneously. Ideally, I could hook up an HR34 to the first and C31's to the other 9. While I would be charged the one-time acquisition fee of $X for each C31 box, I would only be charged $18/mo ongoing for the clients as I couldn't have more than 3 active at any one time.
> 
> I hope you're not telling me they'd charge $54/mo.


No one yet knows the answer to that question. I expect detailed pricing info for "corner cases" such as that will become known around the time of the full national availability in the next month to six weeks.


----------



## HoTat2

Sorry if I missed something obvious and realize this may have even been answered somewhere in the Samsung RUV capable TV thread;

But since the C31 has no access card and you do not call in to activate, how does DIRECTV really know if and when a C31 or other RVU client has been added to begin billing?

Does the HR34 report back by internet or phone line connection or something when the client has been successfully added?


----------



## Sixto

"HoTat2" said:


> Sorry if I missed something obvious and realize this may have even been answered somewhere in the Samsung RUV capable TV thread;
> 
> But since the C31 has no access card and you do not call in to activate, how does DIRECTV really know if and when a C31 or other RVU client has been added to begin billing?
> 
> Does the HR34 report back by internet or phone line connection or something when the client has been successfully added?


You need to "add a client" to the HR34 and you need RVU support billing on your account to allow it.


----------



## Sixto

Just did quick check ...

The C31 uses 5 watts when ON, 3 watts in standby.


----------



## loudo

Excellent job on the first look, guys. Very informative.


----------



## LameLefty

HoTat2 said:


> Sorry if I missed something obvious and realize this may have even been answered somewhere in the Samsung RUV capable TV thread;
> 
> But since the C31 has no access card and you do not call in to activate, how does DIRECTV really know if and when a C31 or other RVU client has been added to begin billing?
> 
> Does the HR34 report back by internet or phone line connection or something when the client has been successfully added?





Sixto said:


> You need to "add a client" to the HR34 and you need RVU support billing on your account to allow it.


And to add just a tiny bit to Sixto's reply . . . your Directv account indicates how many RVU clients you are allowed to use at once. If you only have 1 or 2 allowed on your account in the RVU section of your Services, connecting another one and turning it on will give you an on-screen prompt to turn off one of the other locations. Your account authorizations tell the HR34 how many clients it is allowed to have at once.


----------



## spartanstew

LameLefty said:


> And to add just a tiny bit to Sixto's reply . . . your Directv account indicates how many RVU clients you are allowed to use at once. If you only have 1 or 2 allowed on your account in the RVU section of your Services, connecting another one and turning it on will give you an on-screen prompt to turn off one of the other locations. Your account authorizations tell the HR34 how many clients it is allowed to have at once.


So, theoretically, you could have 10 C31's and only use at most 3 at a time, correct?


----------



## inkahauts

"RAD" said:


> I agree with VOS, wireless for WHDVR or the C31 client very much depends on the wireless network. When I was playing with it moving the wireless DECA just a couple feet one way or another could impact how well it worked. IMHO there's just too many variables involved to be able to say flat out that a wireless C31 setup will work reliabily.


In some situations it will work but many will have issues. I tried it too even on g and then on n and I could get it to work fine in some locations but one location not so much.


----------



## Sixto

To delete a client, you need to call, at least when I've clicked on that option on the HR34, you get a message to call.


----------



## inkahauts

"Sixto" said:


> Just did quick check ...
> 
> The C31 uses 5 watts when ON, 3 watts in standby.


That's very big.


----------



## LameLefty

spartanstew said:


> So, theoretically, you could have 10 C31's and only use at most 3 at a time, correct?


I really don't know the answer. I mean, you would think so. But it really kind of depends on how Directv's account systems are setup.


----------



## Sixto

I'm guessing not. 

You'd have a limit on how many could be added (the # you're paying for) and it's not easy to swap them.


----------



## spartanstew

Sixto said:


> I'm guessing not.
> 
> You'd have a limit on how many could be added (the # you're paying for) and it's not easy to swap them.


But if you can get them from a third party at some point (purchase, assuming owned), and put 10 in various rooms, you don't think you'd be able to activate 2-3 at a time? Disconnect one, get code for another?


----------



## RAD

"spartanstew" said:


> But if you can get them from a third party at some point (purchase, assuming owned), and put 10 in various rooms, you don't think you'd be able to activate 2-3 at a time? Disconnect one, get code for another?


First it's a max of 6 RVU clients on the account, with only 3 being able to be connected to the HR34 at one time. So any of those 6 clients could connect as long as you don't go over 3 concurrent RVU clients being powered on at a time.


----------



## LameLefty

spartanstew said:


> But if you can get them from a third party at some point (purchase, assuming owned), and put 10 in various rooms, you don't think you'd be able to activate 2-3 at a time? Disconnect one, get code for another?


I don't know if you'd actually have to even "disconnect" one. Assuming you could even obtain that many, turning on a 4th client should simply prompt you that you have too many clients and tell you to turn off one of the others.

On the other hand, the authorization process used by Directv's back-end servers may tell the HR34 simply not to allow connection of any more than three, ever. In which case, you would have to actual go through the disconnection process.

Since none of us have more than 3 clients at this point, I don't know if we can expect a definitive answer quite yet.

EDIT: RAD was posting his response; in light of his info, I guess that's the answer. Thanks, RAD!


----------



## TBlazer07

TheRatPatrol said:


> Has anyone tried using these with two HR34s?


Yes


----------



## inkahauts

"Sixto" said:


> I'm guessing not.
> 
> You'd have a limit on how many could be added (the # you're paying for) and it's not easy to swap them.


I thought it was initially said ages ago that there would be a maximum of 8 clients that could be tied to any hmc at one time, with only three being active. Of course, we have no way to check as of this moment....


----------



## Sixto

inkahauts said:


> I thought it was initially said ages ago that there would be a maximum of 8 clients that could be tied to any hmc at one time, with only three being active. Of course, we have no way to check as of this moment....


Whether it's 6 or 8 or whatever, you'd be paying for each one, with "active" just being the number of active streams, unless I'm misunderstanding the billing aspects of this.

And it does not appear simple to add/delete them, simple to add but may require a call to delete, thus wouldn't expect you'd want to do this on a regular basis.


----------



## HarryWild

I am going to buy two C31s and a HR34 together. Don't want the contract of two years!


----------



## Shades228

HarryWild said:


> I am going to buy two C31s and a HR34 together. Don't want the contract of two years!


You can't purchased a HMC only lease.



inkahauts said:


> I thought it was initially said ages ago that there would be a maximum of 8 clients that could be tied to any hmc at one time, with only three being active. Of course, we have no way to check as of this moment....


It can only stream 3 different streams to clients. 8 clients can be registered to it which would be billed $6 each.


----------



## dettxw

Sixto said:


> Whether it's 6 or 8 or whatever, you'd be paying for each one, with "active" just being the number of active streams, unless I'm misunderstanding the billing aspects of this.
> 
> And it does not appear simple to add/delete them, simple to add but may require a call to delete, thus wouldn't expect you'd want to do this on a regular basis.


FWIW a Reset Everything on the HR34 will also delete a particular client(s), maybe something one would do to replace a C31 with an RVU TV, but that's a little severe. 
I did it just to get the proper installation sequence down.


----------



## dpeters11

"Shades228" said:


> You can't purchased a HMC only lease.
> 
> It can only stream 3 different streams to clients. 8 clients can be registered to it which would be billed $6 each.


Jerry says his is owned, and he mentioned he was considering getting rid of it. So there may be one possibility.


----------



## cypherx

So when you attach an RVU client like the C31 to the HR34, its really in there for good until you call DirecTV and they send a signal to remove it?

I guess it stores the mac address of the RVU client in the HR34 so say a C31 breaks or you replace it with an RVU TV... even though your # of active TV's is the same, it won't be able to add it without calling in?

Maybe DirecTV will make it possible via your account page on directv.com just to cut back on phone traffic getting into the support line.


----------



## Button Pusher

Nice job on the first look!


----------



## Beerstalker

Shades228 said:


> It can only stream 3 different streams to clients. 8 clients can be registered to it which would be billed $6 each.


That is how I understand it to be also, according to the CSRs I have dealt with over email, and you here on this board.

However, I will once again voice my displeasure in this decision, as I really feel that DirecTV should not be charging any monthly charges for RVU clients 4-8 since you can only use 3 at a time.


----------



## harsh

Shades228 said:


> It can only stream 3 different streams to clients. 8 clients can be registered to it which would be billed $6 each.


It seems kind of Micro$oftian to pay for every device that you could possibly use even if you can only use three simultaneously. Makes the RVU client vs H2x argument a lot more difficult to reconcile since you can always use an H2x.

Good information nonetheless.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I disagree. It's common practice to pay for a cable box or receiver whether or not it's on. The fact that you can only use 3 clients concurrently doesn't mean you can't use 8 clients. 

What isn't know yet... is what happens when all the tuners are booked and you turn on a C31. Does it go to the playlist?


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> You can't purchased a HMC only lease.
> 
> It can only stream 3 different streams to clients. 8 clients can be registered to it which would be billed $6 each.


I know,that was my point. I was only talking about how many can be registers, not streamed to it.


----------



## inkahauts

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I disagree. It's common practice to pay for a cable box or receiver whether or not it's on. The fact that you can only use 3 clients concurrently doesn't mean you can't use 8 clients.
> 
> What isn't know yet... is what happens when all the tuners are booked and you turn on a C31. Does it go to the playlist?


But why even take you to a playlist, since you can't watch anything at all. Stewart, why haven't you got Three c31 with your Samsung tv to test this for us?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Cards on the table, I do not have more than 3 RVU clients at this time


----------



## RAD

Beerstalker said:


> That is how I understand it to be also, according to the CSRs I have dealt with over email, and you here on this board.
> 
> However, I will once again voice my displeasure in this decision, as I really feel that DirecTV should not be charging any monthly charges for RVU clients 4-8 since you can only use 3 at a time.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I disagree. It's common practice to pay for a cable box or receiver whether or not it's on. The fact that you can only use 3 clients concurrently doesn't mean you can't use 8 clients.


Sorry but got to agree wirh Beerstalker on this one, customers shouldn't have to pay, or at least not pay $6/month for clients 4 through 6 IMHO. You cable box argument doesn't really match up because if that 4th through 6th cable boxes were turned on you'd be able to watch whatever cable channel you normally would be able to. Not with the 4th through 6th C31's, maybe you'd be able to watch a recording but I doubt it since you can only have three concurrent output streams from the C31 going at once from what I've seen. If they want to charge for 4 through 6 at least consider a reduced monthly 'accounting' charge for it but not the full $6/month.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Beerstalker said:


> However, I will once again voice my displeasure in this decision, as I really feel that DirecTV should not be charging any monthly charges for RVU clients 4-8 since you can only use 3 at a time.


It's certainly not as convenient, and it would require making sure certain coax connections are capped whenever it's done, but the good news is that the C31 is so small, it can be moved from room to room easily... 

~Alan


----------



## cypherx

I would of thought if anything you paid for the concurrent licensing model. Since only 3 can concurrently be used at a time, you'd pay no more than 3 charges for each RVU client connected.

Instead it sounds like they might associate a charge with each device ID (MAC address, UID or RID or whatever they are calling it). 

Not a big fan of that, though I personally wouldn't need more than 4 rooms anyway.


----------



## inkahauts

"Alan Gordon" said:


> It's certainly not as convenient, and it would require making sure certain coax connections are capped whenever it's done, but the good news is that the C31 is so small, it can be moved from room to room easily...
> 
> ~Alan


They needed to make a docking station for it...


----------



## Vinny

Another fantastic job with the first look.

I can see that this is the direction I should be going once my good old HR20-700 bites the dust.

I would love to replace my HR22-100 with the HR34 and replace the HR20-700 with a C31. Its exactly what I need. No need to have 2 DVRs with a total of 4 tuners when I can have 1 DVR with 5 tuners.


----------



## Smuuth

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> ...What isn't know yet... is what happens when all the tuners are booked and you turn on a C31. Does it go to the playlist?


Actually, I do know. If 5 recordings are in progress and you turn on a C31, it is tuned to one of the channels being recorded. If you then try to tune to a channel not being recorded, you are given an option to stop one of the recordings in progress or cancel the tuning change request. Of course you can go to the playlist and select a recording.


----------



## heisman6183

A setup with 1 HR34 and 3 C31s would eliminate the need for any DECA connection (DECA connected to your router) right? You can just plug the HR34 into your router via ethernet and the C31s via coax (SWM LNB, 4 or 8 port splitter) and get OnDemand content on the HR34 that can be viewed and served from the C31s. No wireless connection kits, no wired connection kits, pretty simple right?


----------



## LameLefty

heisman6183 said:


> A setup with 1 HR34 and 3 C31s would eliminate the need for any DECA connection (DECA connected to your router) right? You can just plug the HR34 into your router via ethernet and the C31s via coax (SWM LNB, 4 or 8 port splitter) and get OnDemand content on the HR34 that can be viewed and served from the C31s. No wireless connection kits, no wired connection kits, pretty simple right?


Right.


----------



## Beerstalker

Stuart Sweet said:


> I disagree. It's common practice to pay for a cable box or receiver whether or not it's on. The fact that you can only use 3 clients concurrently doesn't mean you can't use 8 clients.
> 
> What isn't know yet... is what happens when all the tuners are booked and you turn on a C31. Does it go to the playlist?


Like someone else said, that is nowhere near the same. With 8 cable boxes you could be watching 8 different channels on 8 different TVs at any one time. Just like if you had an HR34 an 8 H25s you could still watch live TV on all 8 H25s at one time if you needed to (while you would still be limited to 3 recordings being streamed. I have no problem with DirecTV charging for all 8 H25s since the programming is still being mirrored to all 8.

With 8 RVU clients you cannot use all 8 at the same time, only 3 at a time. That means you have less functionality, and shouldn't have to pay the same amount.

In my parents case there is absolutely no real advantage to getting the C31 with billing set up this way. They live in an MPEG4 area, so they could get an HR34 and 7 H25s for pretty much the same cost as an HR34 and 7 C31s, and have the same monthly expense with the ability to watch live TV on all 8 TVs (which they don't really need). But it's going to cost DirecTV a lot more money because that means they have to give my parents a SWM 16, H25s instead of C31s, two splitters, different power inserter, more wiring etc instead of a SWM LNB and a normal install. But if it's going to cost my parents the same amount of money an HR34 and 7 H25s makes more sense for them.

If DirecTV only charged $6/month for the first 3 C31s both DirecTV and my parents could save money.


----------



## Beerstalker

heisman6183 said:


> A setup with 1 HR34 and 3 C31s would eliminate the need for any DECA connection (DECA connected to your router) right? You can just plug the HR34 into your router via ethernet and the C31s via coax (SWM LNB, 4 or 8 port splitter) and get OnDemand content on the HR34 that can be viewed and served from the C31s. No wireless connection kits, no wired connection kits, pretty simple right?


That can be done with any setup that has an HR34. AN HR34 and 3 H25s can be set up the same way with the ethernet connected directly to the HR34. The HR34 and all 3 H25s (or H24s) would all have internet connections as well as Whole Home DVR functionality.

DirecTV just doesn't tell the techs that to avoid confusion with the HR24 that can't be set up that way. If you hooked up one HR24 and 3 H25s (or H24s) and hooked up the ethernet connection directly to the HR24 only the HR24 would have an internet connection and Whole Home DVR would no longer work (because the DECA adapter built into the HR24 would shut itself off).


----------



## CurtP

How is the trick play latency? It was unusable with my Samsung TV - so bad in fact that I went back to autonomous receivers. I'm also curious how the PQ compares between the client and direct connect - there was a noticeable improvement when I went to direct connect, even though the RVU Alliance claims no PQ degradation.

I'm not overly excited about the RVU pricing structure.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Much better than the Samsung RVU TV. I have both... trickplay on the C31 is really similar to the way it is on the HR34.


----------



## LameLefty

CurtP said:


> How is the trick play latency? It was unusable with my Samsung TV - so bad in fact that I went back to autonomous receivers. I'm also curious how the PQ compares between the client and direct connect - there was a noticeable improvement when I went to direct connect, even though the RVU Alliance claims no PQ degradation.
> 
> I'm not overly excited about the RVU pricing structure.


PQ is identical, no ifs ands or buts. I've got clients on three TVs that previously had HR2x boxes on them. Same input, same calibrations, no difference in picture.

Trickplay latency in my experience is on par with a pre-HR24 receiver (HR20-23), in my opinion. I have not timed things with a stopwatch to be certain, but it subjectively feels TO ME like watching with a typical DVR. Not as quick as an HR24 but certainly acceptable.


----------



## canekid

So how do you get one? What if you trade an H25 for the C31? Does it cost more or is there an additional monthly fee?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think there will be a $6 fee for the C31, but you don't have a mirroring fee like you do for a regular receiver.


----------



## cypherx

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I think there will be a $6 fee for the C31, but you don't have a mirroring fee like you do for a regular receiver.


I thought the $6 was the mirroring fee?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The fee for an RVU client isn't called a mirroring fee.


----------



## Alan Gordon

CurtP said:


> How is the trick play latency? It was unusable with my Samsung TV - so bad in fact that I went back to autonomous receivers. I'm also curious how the PQ compares between the client and direct connect - there was a noticeable improvement when I went to direct connect, even though the RVU Alliance claims no PQ degradation.
> 
> I'm not overly excited about the RVU pricing structure.


Instant Replay still needs a little adjusting to get it comparable to what we have on the HRxx STBs, but I suspect that might be an easy fix in the future.

PQ on channels is identical to my eyes... and I have VERY critical eyes, so take that for what it's worth.

The poster art is fuzzier for some strange reason though... :grin:



Stuart Sweet said:


> I think there will be a $6 fee for the C31, but you don't have a mirroring fee like you do for a regular receiver.


Technically, they changed the name to "Additional TV" fees for other receivers.

~Alan


----------



## LoweBoy

I am not clear on this but maybe it is too early to ask this but..... If I were to purchase two C31's and only activate a single client on my account will be able to have them at different locations and only use one at a time with a single client charge?


----------



## mkdtv21

Does that A/V out that looks somewhat like an svideo output mean it will hook up to sd TV's?


----------



## RAD

"LoweBoy" said:


> I am not clear on this but maybe it is too early to ask this but..... If I were to purchase two C31's and only activate a single client on my account will be able to have them at different locations and only use one at a time with a single client charge?


No, that won't work since the HR34 will only allow you to activate one C31 if that's all DIRECTV has activated on your account.


----------



## RAD

I've got a C31 and a HR24-100 connected to 73" Mits DLP and can't any PQ difference between the two.


----------



## harsh

LoweBoy said:


> I am not clear on this but maybe it is too early to ask this but..... If I were to purchase two C31's and only activate a single client on my account will be able to have them at different locations and only use one at a time with a single client charge?


From what Shadow (Stuart Sweet) is saying, in order to register an RVU client for use, you'll have to pay the $6 monthly fee for that client; whether you use it or not.

It will be interesting to see how they go about adding and removing clients from a billing perspective (and whether there is a fee for same).


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> From what *The *Shadow (Stuart Sweet) is saying, in order to register an RVU client for use, you'll have to pay the $6 monthly fee for that client; whether you use it or not.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they go about adding and removing clients from a billing perspective (and whether there is a fee for same).


You "simply" add an RVU client. 
Their system doesn't know/ask/care what this client is. Could be an RVU TV, or a C31, @ $6/month.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

LoweBoy said:


> I am not clear on this but maybe it is too early to ask this but..... If I were to purchase two C31's and only activate a single client on my account will be able to have them at different locations and only use one at a time with a single client charge?


Sorry that would not work. The clients have would both have to be authorized and you would get charged for both.


----------



## mhammett

I'm disappointed in the lack of an Ethernet port. That limits its usefulness.


----------



## mhayes70

mhammett said:


> I'm disappointed in the lack of an Ethernet port. That limits its usefulness.


How?


----------



## ndole

mhammett said:


> I'm disappointed in the lack of an Ethernet port. That limits its usefulness.


How? It only works with an HR34, and the HR34 is SWiM only. How much of a stretch is it to add deca?


----------



## veryoldschool

ndole said:


> How? It only works with an HR34, and the HR34 is SWiM only. How much of a stretch is it to add deca?


Add what DECA?
The 34 & 31 both have them internally.


----------



## ndole

veryoldschool said:


> Add what DECA?
> The 34 & 31 both have them internally.


----------



## mhammett

I have gigabit fiber ran to every building, but I don't for coax. I actually wish coax would die.

Ethernet is much more flexible than coax. I can use fiber, shielded twisted pair or microwave to transport to the device, depending on what the situation calls for.


----------



## dsw2112

mhammett said:


> I have gigabit fiber ran to every building, but I don't for coax. I actually wish coax would die.
> 
> Ethernet is much more flexible than coax. I can use fiber, shielded twisted pair or microwave to transport to the device, depending on what the situation calls for.


So plug a BB DECA into the C31 and connect it to your Gig network.


----------



## ndole

dsw2112 said:


> So plug a BB DECA into the C31 and connect it to your Gig network.


When that whole 'situation' takes a big dump, it'll be because "it's a crappy box". :lol:


----------



## mhammett

Can I plug the C31 directly into the BB DECA?


----------



## loudo

mhammett said:


> I have gigabit fiber ran to every building, but I don't for coax. I actually wish coax would die.
> 
> Ethernet is much more flexible than coax. I can use fiber, shielded twisted pair or microwave to transport to the device, depending on what the situation calls for.


Got to agree with you on that one. Never could DECA to work on my SWiM system. It kept knocking out my second tuner and I had no home network. Tech couldn't get it to work right and after two tries I took out the DECA adapter and went back to my Cat 6 wiring. Both tuners worked and I had my internet and home network back.


----------



## dsw2112

It would be nice to keep this thread on-track. There are other DECA Vs. Ethernet threads...


----------



## inkahauts

"Smuuth" said:


> Actually, I do know. If 5 recordings are in progress and you turn on a C31, it is tuned to one of the channels being recorded. If you then try to tune to a channel not being recorded, you are given an option to stop one of the recordings in progress or cancel the tuning change request. Of course you can go to the playlist and select a recording.


I think he was referring to what happens when you turn on a c31 and there are already three streams going out of your HR34, so the c31 has no ability to even try and grab a tuner because there are no "access points" available. Well I can tell you this is the screen you get when that happens...

I had two streams going out of my hr34 for Whole Home Service to regular hr2xs and one stream going out for a c31. When I turned on my second c31 I got this screen.


----------



## Go Beavs

mhammett said:


> Can I plug the C31 directly into the BB DECA?


Yes, I have tried it and it works. Just remember, it's completely unsupported by DIRECTV though.


----------



## canekid

Okay so several of you have the C31 already. How much did you pay to get it? I think it would be better to have this than the H25, although I do like my H25.


----------



## Go Beavs

It's better than the H25 as you can pause live tv.

The H25 is faster though.


----------



## Smuuth

"inkahauts" said:


> I think he was referring to what happens when you turn on a c31 and there are already three streams going out of your HR34, so the c31 has no ability to even try and grab a tuner because there are no "access points" available. Well I can tell you this is the screen you get when that happens...
> 
> I had two streams going out of my hr34 for Whole Home Service to regular hr2xs and one stream going out for a c31. When I turned on my second c31 I got this screen.


Gotcha! That makes sense.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Go Beavs said:


> It's better than the H25 as you can pause live tv.
> 
> The H25 is faster though.


The C31 can pause live TV and swap tuners for DP.

Mike


----------



## dexware

No thanks. I don't want a kangaroo system. I like my 5 tuners for recording. 

Maybe if this box was just a one time fee, not worth it for the same price as H25. This is a step backwards.


----------



## veryoldschool

dexware said:


> Maybe if this box was just a one time fee, not worth it for the same price as H25. This is a step backwards.


Unless your H25 does something more than mine, it isn't a step backwards when I can pause live TV.


----------



## LameLefty

dexware said:


> No thanks. I don't want a kangaroo system. I like my 5 tuners for recording.
> 
> Maybe if this box was just a one time fee, not worth it for the same price as H25. This is a step backwards.


Not for the target audience (e.g., the average consumer who just wants a multi-room system). RVU is a means of accomplishing the same thing as MRV but without the cost of multiple receivers/DVRs scattered in several locations around the house.

We here at DBSTalk are power users and very far from the average household demographic for Directv customers.


----------



## LoweBoy

"LameLefty" said:


> Not for the target audience (e.g., the average consumer who just wants a multi-room system). RVU is a means of accomplishing the same thing as MRV but without the cost of multiple receivers/DVRs scattered in several locations around the house.
> 
> We here at DBSTalk are power users and very far from the average household demographic for Directv customers.


Amen Brother! People come to my house and walk away trying to figure out how to do it at their houses.

I believe the C31 system is going to kick a$$. I am ready to get it incorporated into my system. I have been waiting for this since I first saw it a few years back. I am already on a waiting list once it is released.

Directv has done a great job of setting the pace. Keep it up!


----------



## CurtP

Stuart Sweet said:


> Much better than the Samsung RVU TV. I have both... trickplay on the C31 is really similar to the way it is on the HR34.


Have you noticed any PQ differences between the Samsung RVU client and direct connect? I don't watch with a critical eye and I thought I was imagining it until the SWMBO asked me what I did to make the picture look better. I cancelled RVU so I can't do a direct comparison. That was a few software revisions ago though, so I don't know if they've improved things since then. I just downloaded the latest Samsung firmware two nights ago.



LameLefty said:


> Trickplay latency in my experience is on par with a pre-HR24 receiver (HR20-23), in my opinion. I have not timed things with a stopwatch to be certain, but it subjectively feels TO ME like watching with a typical DVR. Not as quick as an HR24 but certainly acceptable.


It was really bad with my Samsung TV. I couldn't hit the skip button multiple times - it would sometimes skip to the end, sometimes to the beginning and 
sometimes I'd lose sound. It was very frustrating.



veryoldschool said:


> Unless your H25 does something more than mine, it isn't a step backwards when I can pause live TV.


Not a step backwards from an H-series, but when it's priced per month the same as an HR, it really isn't worth the potential $3/mo savings from turning off WH. I wish they would either reduce the monthly charge or include up to 3 RVU clients with the HR-34 fee. I also wish they'd let me choose which DVR to record to when I'm using a HR receiver, but I digress...


----------



## veryoldschool

CurtP said:


> Not a step backwards from an H-series, but when it's priced per month the same as an HR, it really isn't worth the potential $3/mo savings from turning off WH. I wish they would either reduce the monthly charge or include up to 3 RVU clients with the HR-34 fee. I also wish they'd let me choose which DVR to record to when I'm using a HR receiver, but I digress...


I'm sure a lot of us would like to see DirecTV's pricing change, but that isn't for this thread.
I've had twin 24s + a 25 and now have a 34 & 31.
"Overall" the 34/31 combo gives me more, than I had before.


----------



## harsh

mhammett said:


> I'm disappointed in the lack of an Ethernet port. That limits its usefulness.





mhayes70 said:


> How?


Given that RVU is supposed to be a standard that will be adopted across many carriers and that the C31 will only work with DECA (that cannot be supported by anyone other than DIRECTV), it is a decided limitation.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> You "simply" add an RVU client.
> Their system doesn't know/ask/care what this client is. Could be an RVU TV, or a C31, @ $6/month.


I asked about how the billing process will happen, not how you add or remove a client.

I seem to recall that removing clients (or moving them between HMCs) isn't all that ironed out yet.


----------



## ndole

harsh said:


> Given that RVU is supposed to be a standard that will be adopted across many carriers and that *the C31* will only work with DECA (that *cannot be supported by anyone other than DIRECTV*), it is a decided limitation.


Uh..

*DUH!*


----------



## harsh

LameLefty said:


> Not for the target audience (e.g., the average consumer who just wants a multi-room system). RVU is a means of accomplishing the same thing as MRV but without the cost of multiple receivers/DVRs scattered in several locations around the house.


How does the monthly $6 RVU client fee (for clients you may not be able to use simultaneously) improve the cost structure versus MRV boxes?


----------



## harsh

ndole said:


> Uh..
> 
> *DUH!*


Seems like that should have been directed at mhayes70.


----------



## ndole

harsh said:


> How does the monthly $6 RVU client fee (for clients you may not be able to use simultaneously) improve the cost structure versus MRV boxes?


If you don't have ideal credit, you pay the full lease charge for the gear necessary to use MRV.


----------



## ndole

harsh said:


> Seems like that should have been directed at mhayes70.


Oh, okay.

"Hey everyone! Just FYI, Directv equipment doesn't work on other providers platforms. I want to make sure that everyone is clear about that. That should not be perceived as a limitation."

That is all.


----------



## RAD

harsh said:


> How does the monthly $6 RVU client fee (for clients you may not be able to use simultaneously) improve the cost structure versus MRV boxes?


I never saw anything from DIRECTV saying that RVU would reduce costs to the consumer, have you? It does improve the cost structure to DIRECTV. Since you're a Dish customer how has Hopper/Joey improved the cost structure to their customers?


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> How does the monthly $6 RVU client fee (for clients you may not be able to use simultaneously) improve the cost structure versus MRV boxes?


RAD explained it well. We really shouldn't have to explain simple concepts like this to you.


----------



## Shades228

RAD said:


> I never saw anything from DIRECTV saying that RVU would reduce costs to the consumer, have you? It does improve the cost structure to DIRECTV. Since you're a Dish customer how has Hopper/Joey improved the cost structure to their customers?


Technically it did for some because DISH decided to jack up the rates of their lease fees before this came out to make it more appealing to get people to switch.

Perhaps if DIRECTV decided to gouge their customers with a $17 fee per month per extra HD DVR then Harsh could see how this was a great cost saving benefit to the consumer.

However if customers needs to have more tuners they can have that ability they don't have to get a C31. They are still able to use other DIRECTV receivers as needed to create a custom scenario which will best meet their needs.


----------



## vapor21

Long time lurker and finally decided to subscribe... I'm a Dtv employee and I work for one of the sites that is beta testing the C31...


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> I asked about how the billing process will happen, not how you add or remove a client.
> 
> I seem to recall that removing clients (or moving them between HMCs) isn't all that ironed out yet.


"You seem to recall" a lot of bad information.
"I seem to recall" someone pointing out a post from someone named "Harshness" posting the BS on another forum, who'd have had their butt kicked if they'd posted it.

As to "how the billing process will happen", I answered. You add a RVU client and it costs you $6/month.
You want to remove a client? You call and get it removed. "Seems ironed out" to me.
Since more than one HR34 isn't supported, I don't think too many users are having to deal with it yet.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> Since more than one HR34 isn't supported, I don't think too many users are having to deal with it yet.


This along with whether there is a fee involved would seem to be open questions. Obviously because they don't apply to you personally, they're immaterial.


----------



## ndole

"harsh" said:


> This along with whether there is a fee involved would seem to be open questions. Obviously because they don't apply to you personally, they're immaterial.


Read that last sentence back to yourself very slowly. It might take a couple of tries.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ndole said:


> Read that last sentence back to yourself very slowly. It might take a couple of tries.


Yeah....unfortunately I don't have an English translator nearby...

Even with that resource...it wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> This along with whether there is a fee involved would seem to be open questions.


"A fee involved" for what? Removal of the client? Why on earth would there be? And why would a hypothetical client removal fee be material _to you_?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> "A fee involved" for what? Removal of the client? Why on earth would there be? And why would a hypothetical client removal fee be material _to you_?


Based on the original post you referenced...perhaps we need a sign "Beware of Dish Fishing".


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> Obviously because they don't apply to you personally, they're immaterial.


Believe me, since I have the hardware AND DirecTV, they apply a hell of a lot more to me than to you, until you become a DirecTV customer.


----------



## viclovr

since the hr34 can stream 3 recordings at a time to other receivers via mrv. if its using all 3 to say 3-h25's can the c31 pull a recording?
just curious since c31 basically isnt a receiver by itself so i dont think mrv applies to it.


----------



## veryoldschool

viclovr said:


> since the hr34 can stream 3 recordings at a time to other receivers via mrv. if its using all 3 to say 3-h25's can the c31 pull a recording?
> just curious since c31 basically isnt a receiver by itself so i dont think mrv applies to it.


Three streams is the limit. 
"Maybe" it would help to not call it MRV, but coax networking or DECA, as this is how it's done and the limiting issue.


----------



## viclovr

so then if 3 c31's is pulling live tv then the h25 cant pull the recording? 
sorry im a bit confused. i thought that the c31 basically took over one of the hr34s tuners and ive read that even if the hr34 is recording on all 5 that it can still stream 3 recordings via mrv. sorry i still prefer calling it mrv.


----------



## RAD

viclovr said:


> so then if 3 c31's is pulling live tv then the h25 cant pull the recording?
> sorry im a bit confused. i thought that the c31 basically took over one of the hr34s tuners and ive read that even if the hr34 is recording on all 5 that it can still stream 3 recordings via mrv. sorry i still prefer calling it mrv.


Think of it this way, the HR34 can send out three streams to other devices, be them RVC clients or WHDVR clients, period.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, that's the same information I've seen posted elsewhere.


----------



## viclovr

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, that's the same information I've seen posted elsewhere.


ya i posted the question on another forum already. but i prefer getting second opinions.

no offence, i just like to confirm info i receive that i cant verify myself.


----------



## LameLefty

viclovr said:


> ya i posted the question on another forum already. but i prefer getting second opinions.
> 
> no offence, i just like to confirm info i receive that i cant verify myself.


Consider it confirmed. I have an HR34 and 3 clients. When all three of them are active, no other receivers on the LAN can stream a recording from the HR34.


----------



## viclovr

but must say it would be a big plus if and when the c31 can see the playlist from other hdvrs. 

how heavy is it? is it light enough that i can adhere it to the back of the tv?


----------



## RAD

viclovr said:


> but must say it would be a big plus if and when the c31 can see the playlist from other hdvrs.
> 
> how heavy is it? is it light enough that i can adhere it to the back of the tv?


Don't know any exact amount but it feels about the same as my iPhone.


----------



## LameLefty

viclovr said:


> how heavy is it? is it light enough that i can adhere it to the back of the tv?


Strong velcro would probably work. It really is very light.


----------



## cypherx

That's cool, you could theoretically attach it to the back of the TV and use an RF remote and then it wouldn't look like you had any set top box.


----------



## viclovr

is there air vents on the bottom?

any word on mounting brackets for the unit?


----------



## RAD

viclovr said:


> is there air vents on the bottom?
> 
> any word on mounting brackets for the unit?


Air vents are on the bottom and sides, I heard a rumor that a mounting unit is in the works but no timeframe. Don't forget you also need to account for the power brick.


----------



## viclovr

P Smith said:


> Any chance to get more technical info: CPU, RAM, etc ? At least a big picture when all that info could be read ?
> 
> What about running temperature ? - I see internal heat-sink of enormous design(!).
> Its counterpart XiP100 is badly overheating and heat-sink is small against this one ...


Operating temperature:32° to 122° F 
Memory 2Gb DDR3 memory


----------



## hdtvfan0001

viclovr said:


> Operating temperature:32° to 122° F
> Memory 2Gb DDR3 memory


After running *all day *yesterday...the C31 here had a temp listed as 118 degrees....about the same as my HD DVRs on average. The highest I've seen it get is 120 degrees after a full day of operating...within the spec temp range.

Some folks may recall that 1 or 2 of the HD DVR models *in the past *had erroneous temps reported based upon a flaw in the firmware that eventually got corrected. Temps originally reported as higher eventually got correctly reported at lower ranges once the firmware was fixed and updates provided.


----------



## texasbrit

viclovr said:


> Operating temperature:32° to 122° F
> Memory 2Gb DDR3 memory


That should mean the unit will operate in an ambient temperature of 122 degrees. I assume that when the temperature of the room is 122 degrees, the internal temperature will be much higher. But if the room is that hot, I won't be watching anyway!


----------



## funnyfarm299

"RAD" said:


> Air vents are on the bottom and sides, I heard a rumor that a mounting unit is in the works but no timeframe. Don't forget you also need to account for the power brick.


If D* knew what was good for them, they would account for the power brick in the bracket, unlike the H25. Caused me a LOT of headaches mounting behind TVs on walls.


----------



## am7crew

The only thing I don't like about this or the H25 connected to HR34 is that when you pull up recordings it does not show how much space is used. Only on the main DVR does it show that. But the C31 looks pretty cool!


----------



## veryoldschool

am7crew said:


> The only thing I don't like about this or the H25 connected to HR34 is that when you pull up recordings it does not show how much space is used. Only on the main DVR does it show that. But the C31 looks pretty cool!


 My C31 shows the free space of the HR34.


----------



## dmark1867

Anyone know when the SD Dongle will be available for the C31? Thanks


----------



## HoTat2

dmark1867 said:


> Anyone know when the SD Dongle will be available for the C31? Thanks


If by "SD Dongle" you're referring to the component/composite A/V adapter cable, its the same as used for the H25 receiver and is available now.


----------



## dmark1867

HoTat2 said:


> If by "SD Dongle" you're referring to the component/composite A/V adapter cable, its the same as used for the H25 receiver and is available now.


The cable available for the H25 is component only. I need a similair cable but for composite.


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> If by "SD Dongle" you're referring to the component/composite A/V adapter cable, its the same as used for the H25 receiver and is available now.





dmark1867 said:


> The cable available for the H25 is component only. I need a similair cable but for composite.


There is/will be a composite 10pin DIN, but I don't know the availability yet.


----------



## dmark1867

veryoldschool said:


> There is/will be a composite 10pin DIN, but I don't know the availability yet.


I guess for now I could get a HDMI to Composite Video Converter at Monoprice


----------



## dettxw

IIRC I just used the HR24 dongle, but can't say if they are intended for use together. I got my composite video recorded but the connection did seen a but loose.


----------



## dmark1867

I can only find dongle's for the HR25, can't find anything for the HR24


----------



## veryoldschool

dettxw said:


> IIRC I just used the HR24 dongle, but can't say if they are intended for use together. I got my composite video recorded but the connection did seen a but loose.





dmark1867 said:


> I can only find dongle's for the HR25, can't find anything for the HR24


"The dongle" that is out currently is for the H25 which is the only other box with the 10pin DIN.
I've used it for *component* with the C31.
As I've posted, there is a composite 10pin dongle that "will be" available at some point.


----------



## dettxw

Sorry, Swype autocorrect strikes again. I typed H25 dongle.


----------



## Dawson46

There seems to be conflicting information about the 2 things most important to me

1) Being able to watch content located on other HR24s. My HR34 skips when recroding from any on demand channel (support says its firmware). So that's why we keep HR24s around. 

2). Some sites say this is RF only, my intent was to use my slingbox pro for being on the road. But the slingbox is only IR. If this is true then I am still stuck with a HR24 for that.


----------



## veryoldschool

Dawson46 said:


> There seems to be conflicting information about the 2 things most important to me
> 
> 1) Being able to watch content located on other HR24s. My HR34 skips when recroding from any on demand channel (support says its firmware). So that's why we keep HR24s around.
> 
> 2). Some sites say this is RF only, my intent was to use my slingbox pro for being on the road. But the slingbox is only IR. If this is true then I am still stuck with a HR24 for that.


1) there are some questions about which software is on the HR2x, and whether it works with the 34 for MRV. My current versions DO work, so if it isn't for others, this will change with the next release.
I downloaded a couple of OnDemand and didn't have any playback problems.

2) The HR34 works in either IR or RF.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

raott said:


> It seems to be a great start, but the "future" needs to include an HMC with a heck of alot more tuners than 5 (IMO 8-10 at a minimum) otherwise it is far too limiting to be a total replacement for a setup like mine (which isn't that extravagent of a setup -- TVs in 3 bedrooms, the office and living room).


and hotels and bars will need a lot as well.

For a bar they may need 8-16+ tuners and hotels at least 1 per room or 1 per channel (likely to be 20-100+)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Seems to me there is nothing wrong with "for a start." the HR34 is clearly the first in a whole new generation of hardware, and unlike the transition from HR10 to HR20 it's not a terribly bumpy changeover. 

I expect that in the years to come we will see all sorts of uses for RVU, with plenty of permutations for every need.


----------



## viclovr

JoeTheDragon said:


> and hotels and bars will need a lot as well.
> 
> For a bar they may need 8-16+ tuners and hotels at least 1 per room or 1 per channel (likely to be 20-100+)


hotels or hospitals will most likely use the com1000


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Or the DIRECTV residential experience.


----------



## bobcamp1

Stuart Sweet said:


> Or the DIRECTV residential experience.


I don't think that will happen soon, but will be a very gradual transition over several years.

RVU gives you less functionality overall for the same amount of money as the current "SWM" setup. I'm not sure why most current subscribers would switch to it. I think that's why D* priced it so high -- they have limited inventory on the RVU hardware and plenty of old hardware still kicking around.

But I think D* will make the RVU setup the advertised free setup for new customers going forward. The hardware involved costs less for D*, which should save money and increase their profit. Since only new customers will generally demand an RVU setup, that will allow the gradual transition that D* wants.


----------



## RAD

bobcamp1 said:


> RVU gives you less functionality overall for the same amount of money as the current "SWM" setup.


Not sure about your same amount of money comment. Since we don't know the actual production cost difference between the HR24 and the HR34 DIRECTV might be saving money by going with the C31 vs HXX in the rest of the home. What we do know is that it doesn't save the customer any money based on current promo's and the RVU client monthly charge still being $6/month.


bobcamp1 said:


> I'm not sure why most current subscribers would switch to it. I think that's why D* priced it so high -- they have limited inventory on the RVU hardware and plenty of old hardware still kicking around.


Based on how long I've been in the HR34 test group, and the manufacture date on the C31's I have IMHO they've had plenty of time to build up a hardware inventory. As to why would a current sub switch, the two reasons I'm moving that direction is the centralized recording management and less power draw. So far I've removed two HR24's from my setup and home and will probably do another one in the near future, using C31's in their place.



bobcamp1 said:


> But I think D* will make the RVU setup the advertised free setup for new customers going forward. The hardware involved costs less for D*, which should save money and increase their profit. Since only new customers will generally demand an RVU setup, that will allow the gradual transition that D* wants.


That's how I see things going. Hopefully they'll be able to come up with a scalable HMC solution, either allow multiple HR34's or a new STB that has more tuners/storage then the HR34 for those larger installations.


----------



## Beerstalker

Any word yet on what markets have the C31 currently available, or when they will be available elsewhere? I'm specifically hoping for availability in the Davenport, IA-Rock Island, IL DMA.

Also any confirmation yet on pricing and if it is an owned or leased piece of equipment?


----------



## dettxw

I think it'll be an accessory like an AM21, about $50. 
From my bill: Home Media Center Monthly for 1 Client 6.00	
No idea about availability, expect probably *soon*.


----------



## viclovr

Let me know if I missed something

Advantages the c31 has over the h25 
- has full dvr function ( access to the to-do list, double play, trick play on live tv, etc)
- half the size of the h25 so easier to hide
- has built in rf antenna
- can watch am21 channels live from the hr34
- pull caller id from the hr34
- access to the vod library
- is half the price of the h25 ( based off the rumored 50$)
edit - doesnt take any more swm ports as it uses one of the hr34s tuners.

Advantages the h25 has over the c31
- has its own tuner
edit - can view and schedule recordings on any dvr on the mrv setup ( supposedly c31 can do this later on?)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You've got it right. Although, I have a feeling by the time the C31 is in general availability you'll be able to play recordings from any DVR.


----------



## dettxw

H25 can schedule recordings on other DVDs if you have more than one.
Not a big deal if you've got an HR34, but a difference.


----------



## harsh

RAD said:


> As to why would a current sub switch, the two reasons I'm moving that direction is the centralized recording management and less power draw.


It is interesting to note that one of the problems with the C30 was that they couldn't get it to pass Energy Star:

http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne...ettop_boxes/DIRECTV_Comments_Supplemental.pdf

[An interesting history lesson on DIRECTV's RVU plans if you're not concerned about power consumption.]

Remember that the C31 uses the same power adapter as the H25. I would imagine that a significant portion of the power consumed is in the DECA transceiver section.


----------



## Beerstalker

Would have been real slick if they could have gotten the C31 to run on less than 2.5W, so they could be powered off a TVs USB port (since most newer TVs have one). That would have meant no more power brick.


----------



## RAD

harsh said:


> It is interesting to note that one of the problems with the C30 was that they couldn't get it to pass Energy Star:
> 
> http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne...ettop_boxes/DIRECTV_Comments_Supplemental.pdf
> 
> [An interesting history lesson on DIRECTV's RVU plans if you're not concerned about power consumption.]
> 
> Remember that the C31 uses the same power adapter as the H25. I would imagine that a significant portion of the power consumed is in the DECA transceiver section.


Why bring up a box that never made it to customer release, or you just like to spout BS?

If you did a search before providing your insight you might find http://calplug.uci.edu/Database/SetTopBoxWorshop/DIRECTV at CalPlug 1 February 2012.pdf , which goes over DIRECTV Energy Star participation. It says the power on usage of the H25 is 11.2 watts, the prototype of the C31 is 5.7 watts. Also the training documentation for the C31 says it Energy Star compliant.

As a Dish customer do you have documentation on the Hopper/Joey hardware and is it energy star compliant


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't think it's fair to speculate on unreleased hardware and why it remained unreleased, unless it's possible to be completely clear on the facts. Doing so only serves to bait those who could answer but contractually are bound not to.


----------



## inkahauts

"Beerstalker" said:


> Would have been real slick if they could have gotten the C31 to run on less than 2.5W, so they could be powered off a TVs USB port (since most newer TVs have one). That would have meant no more power brick.


Yeah, I was hoping for that too. Of course, I also think the thing is still larger than I was expecting... Yes, I was expecting it to be the size of a roku or apple tv, or even smaller than that if possible. Maybe the next generation will be.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> It is interesting to note that one of the problems with the C30 was that they couldn't get it to pass Energy Star:
> 
> http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/prod_development/revisions/downloads/settop_boxes/DIRECTV_Comments_Supplemental.pdf
> 
> [An interesting history lesson on DIRECTV's RVU plans if you're not concerned about power consumption.]
> 
> Remember that the C31 uses the same power adapter as the H25. I would imagine that a significant portion of the power consumed is in the DECA transceiver section.


Who cares? What's important is what the c31 can do and is rated at and how much power it takes, which is very little, half a h25 and at least six times less than a DVR.


----------



## jdspencer

I can see me replacing my HR23/HR24 system with the HR34/C31 when one of the HRs dies. And if I read this thread correctly, my cost to DirecTV may actually drop by $3. This is the Whole Home fee I currently pay, or does this fee still exist? Sorry if I missed this when scanning this thread.


----------



## RAD

jdspencer said:


> I can see me replacing my HR23/HR24 system with the HR34/C31 when one of the HRs dies. And if I read this thread correctly, my cost to DirecTV may actually drop by $3. This is the Whole Home fee I currently pay, or does this fee still exist? Sorry if I missed this when scanning this thread.


If you don't want WHDVR service anymore for any of your STB's then yes you could drop it, AFAIK the HR34/C31 don't need it. But if you still have a HR2X in the mix and want to share recordings then yes you'd still need the $3 fee.


----------



## harsh

Beerstalker said:


> Would have been real slick if they could have gotten the C31 to run on less than 2.5W, so they could be powered off a TVs USB port (since most newer TVs have one). That would have meant no more power brick.


As DECA alone consumes upwards of 3 watts, USB supplied power was never a reasonable expectation.


----------



## jdspencer

RAD said:


> If you don't want WHDVR service anymore for any of your STB's then yes you could drop it, AFAIK the HR34/C31 don't need it. But if you still have a HR2X in the mix and want to share recordings then yes you'd still need the $3 fee.


Thanks. That's what I assumed. I may have to have the HRs on the account for awhile in order to watch the recordings. But, this won't be happening any time soon as both HRs are working quite well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The power consumption of an external DECA is irrelevant to the power consumption of an internal MoCA switch chip, which is what the C31 has.


----------



## inkahauts

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> The power consumption of an external DECA is irrelevant to the power consumption of an internal MoCA switch chip, which is what the C31 has.


Good point. It does actually make me wonder why they don't make it so can power it via USB. Could be that tvs may not send power to USB when off, so you'd have to wait for it to boot up every time?


----------



## veryoldschool

inkahauts said:


> Good point. It does actually make me wonder why they don't make it so can power it via USB. Could be that tvs may not send power to USB when off, so you'd have to wait for it to boot up every time?


Might also be because it needs 12 volts.  [haven't checked to know]


----------



## inkahauts

"veryoldschool" said:


> Might also be because it needs 12 volts.  [haven't checked to know]


I am surprised they can't make it use less. Maybe "someday"?


----------



## Justin23

Removed


----------



## jonny4

Anyone in Houston have this yet, I would love to get rid of this hr22 I am using as a whole home viewer with my hr34, I don't record anything on it.


----------



## RAD

jonny4 said:


> Anyone in Houston have this yet, I would love to get rid of this hr22 I am using as a whole home viewer with my hr34, I don't record anything on it.


IIRC I didn't see Houston mentioned as an early test market, but the rumor is that things will open up in October so just hand in there.


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> The power consumption of an external DECA is irrelevant to the power consumption of an internal MoCA switch chip, which is what the C31 has.


It isn't irrelevant as it is indicative of how much power is required to convert MoCA (RF) to digital which is uniquely the DECA adapter does. The DECA adapter takes the relatively small extra step of converting to current loop that requires considerably less than 1 watt.

If we use an AppleTV as a benchmark (with similar functionality and Bluetooth remote control), it consumes 2.47 watts (2.05 with 83% power supply efficiency while streaming an HD movie) and the C31 consumes 5.7 watts, we deduce that the MoCA part of the equation must be over 3 watts. This is consistent with the power consumption of the DECA adapter and probably why DIRECTV doesn't foresee being able to get below 5 watts on the RVU client.

It is notable that the AppleTV provides either Wi-fi or 100baseTX within its 2.47 watt total.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> Might also be because it needs 12 volts.  [haven't checked to know]


The input power is specified the same as the output of the EPS10: [email protected] amps.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> I am surprised they can't make it use less. Maybe "someday"?


DIRECTV's future power consumption projections remain at 5 watts so the minimum current required at 5VDC will remain >=1 amp.

Because the typical maximum USB current (if any) is 500ma (and you'll never justify to someone that the USB port on their Xbox/PS3/AVR/USB hub is any different than the one on their TV), USB should not be used to provide power for a DIRECTV RVU client box.

That the C31 includes a USB port makes it obvious that it can't draw from USB.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> The input power is specified the same as the output of the EPS10: [email protected] amps.


Max ratings mean little.
The C31 max wattage is listed as 10.5


----------



## harsh

RAD said:


> If you don't want WHDVR service anymore for any of your STB's then yes you could drop it, AFAIK the HR34/C31 don't need it.


It would appear that the current ELA doesn't discriminate on whether or not you have the capability of utilizing WHDS.


DIRECTV Equipment Lease Addendum said:


> If you selected an HD DVR, you agree to pay a monthly Advanced Receiver fee ($20/mo.).


The assumption is that if you have only a lone HR2x or HR3x, you must pay the $20 fee.

Based on the most sophisticated box in your setup:


Code:


Advanced Receiver fee (one or more HD DVRs)  $20
Advanced Receiver - HD fee (H2x)             $10
Advanced Receiver - DVR fee (SD DVR)          $8
Advanced Receiver - TiVo fee (THR-22)         $5 (in addition to the $20 fee)

The DIRECTV sign-up application confirms this fee schedule. If you select only an HR34, it will show the $20 fee (less a $10 discount for 24 months).


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> Max ratings mean little.


They mean a whole lot if they get down below 2.5 watts (which may be possible without DECA).


> The C31 max wattage is listed as 10.5


As long as the DIRECTV RVU client box max current rating is greater than 2.5 watts, it will be too much for USB to power.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> The assumption is that if you have only a lone HR2x or HR3x, you must pay the $20 fee.
> 
> Based on the most sophisticated box in your setup:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Advanced Receiver fee (one or more HD DVRs)  $20
> Advanced Receiver - HD fee (H2x)             $10
> Advanced Receiver - DVR fee (SD DVR)          $8
> Advanced Receiver - TiVo fee (THR-22)         $5 (in addition to the $20 fee)
> 
> If you select only an HR34, *it will show the $20 fee* (less a $10 discount for 24 months).


The ARS fee includes the HD fee [$10], the DVR fee [$8], & the MRV fee [$3].
$20 is a one dollar savings over having them separate line items.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> It would appear that the current ELA doesn't discriminate on whether or not you have the capability of utilizing WHDS.The assumption is that if you have only a lone HR2x or HR3x, you must pay the $20 fee.
> 
> Based on the most sophisticated box in your setup:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Advanced Receiver fee (one or more HD DVRs)  $20
> Advanced Receiver - HD fee (H2x)             $10
> Advanced Receiver - DVR fee (SD DVR)          $8
> Advanced Receiver - TiVo fee (THR-22)         $5 (in addition to the $20 fee)
> 
> The DIRECTV sign-up application confirms this fee schedule. If you select only an HR34, it will show the $20 fee (less a $10 discount for 24 months).


Oh? Is that how it's broken down on your statement?


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> The ARS fee includes the HD fee [$10], the DVR fee [$8], & the MRV fee [$3].
> $20 is a one dollar savings over having them separate line items.


The point is that using an HR34 with RVU clients (whether the C31 or otherwise) doesn't save on monthly fees versus a WHDS system as was suggested might be the case.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> The point is that using an HR34 with RVU clients (whether the C31 or otherwise) doesn't save on monthly fees versus a WHDS system as was suggested might be the case.


No one who actually KNOWS suggested that was the case at all.


----------



## harsh

LameLefty said:


> Oh? Is that how it's broken down on your statement?


The table was meant to summarize the information contained in the ELA. Quite obviously, a customer will only be billed for one of the fees per account (unless you're a TiVotee and are blessed with paying two separate fees).


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> The point is that using an HR34 with RVU clients (whether the C31 or otherwise) doesn't save on monthly fees versus a WHDS system as was suggested might be the case.


That isn't really known yet.
What you posted are for new customers, and existing customers "may" be able to drop the MRV if they don't have any HR2x "along with" a HR34.


----------



## harsh

CurtP said:


> Not a step backwards from an H-series, but when it's priced per month the same as an HR, it really isn't worth the potential $3/mo savings from turning off WH.





jdspencer said:


> And if I read this thread correctly, my cost to DirecTV may actually drop by $3. This is the Whole Home fee I currently pay, or does this fee still exist?





RAD said:


> If you don't want WHDVR service anymore for any of your STB's then yes you could drop it, AFAIK the HR34/C31 don't need it.





veryoldschool said:


> That isn't really known yet.
> What you posted are for new customers, and existing customers "may" be able to drop the MRV if they don't have any HR2x "along with" a HR34.





LameLefty said:


> No one who actually KNOWS suggested that was the case at all.


Apparently some posters got the impression that:

1. There may be a reduction of $3 in fees from dropping WHDS.
2. No one actually KNOWS yet.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> Apparently some posters got the impression that:
> 
> 1. There may be a reduction of $3 in fees from dropping WHDS.
> 2. No one actually KNOWS yet.


As they should have gotten.
I'll "know for sure", when I get to the point of dropping my last HR2x.


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> ?......
> 
> That the C31 includes a USB port makes it obvious that it can't draw from USB.


The design decisions of a c31 having a USB port has Absolutly no factor on a device designed to run off of USB power. Actually that's true about everything in your argument.

The statement I made was in regards to why they didn't design it to run off USB power in the first place. Your assuming they can't design it in a way that could allow it to run on USB based soley on the current design of the c31 and an external deca, that again as Stuart says, has no bearing here, because there is no internal deca in a c31, nor does there need to be. I am not that narrow in my thinking...


----------



## HoTat2

dmark1867 said:


> The cable available for the H25 is component only. I need a similair cable but for composite.





veryoldschool said:


> There is/will be a composite 10pin DIN, but I don't know the availability yet.





dmark1867 said:


> I guess for now I could get a HDMI to Composite Video Converter at Monoprice


Of interest this photo of the DIN to composite dongle (as well as the wall mount bracket) for the C31 was recently posted on the Solid Signal blog of the goings on at CEDIA 2012.


----------



## LoweBoy

Any updates on test markets or availability of the C31?


----------



## RACJ2

If this is any indication that when the C31 is in stock it will cost $399, they must be insane. I would get an HR instead, its cheaper, gives you 2 more tuners and extra recording capacity. Unless size and no fan noise is what your main concerns are.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

RACJ2 said:


> If this is any indication that when the C31 is in stock it will cost $399, they must be insane. I would get an HR instead, its cheaper, gives you 2 more tuners and extra recording capacity. Unless size and no fan noise is what your main concerns are.


I doubt it's that much. The rumor is ≈$50. I have no idea if that's true but I'll bet it's close and most certainly not $400.

Mike


----------



## RACJ2

Mike Bertelson said:


> I doubt it's that much. The rumor is ≈$50. I have no idea if that's true but I'll bet it's close and most certainly not $400.
> 
> Mike


That sounds more like it. I thought they might be trying to recoup their development cost with high upfront fees.

I just wish the monthlies would be less than a regular receiver. I might actually get one for my small flat screen. I'm going to use it to monitor a third NFL ST game in my living room (HR34 & PIP for 2 games). Then I could get rid of the old PC I'm using to run DIRECTV2PC for that TV.


----------



## RAD

Just a data point. Got a receiver recovery kit today for a HR24 and they have a listing of all the non-return fees. The fee for a HMC DVR is $250, for a HMC Client $100. So to me that kind of shoots a hole in a $50 purchase price and its an accessory like a AM21 but a leased box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

HoTat2 said:


> Of interest this photo of the DIN to composite dongle (as well as the wall mount bracket) for the C31 was recently posted on the Solid Signal blog of the goings on at CEDIA 2012.


That dongle is a real thing and it really works.


----------



## CurtP

veryoldschool said:


> As they should have gotten.
> I'll "know for sure", when I get to the point of dropping my last HR2x.


The $3 WH fee drops off - at least it did for me when I turned off my HR21P and turned on RVU. That was some time ago though, but I don't see why that would change since RVU doesn't rely on WH.


----------



## veryoldschool

CurtP said:


> The $3 WH fee drops off - at least it did for me when I turned off my HR21P and turned on RVU. That was some time ago though, but I don't see why that would change since RVU doesn't rely on WH.


Thanks for your info.

"Once again" Harsh doesn't know much about DirecTV, as a Dish sub, and likes to stir up crap, needlessly.


----------



## SolidSignal

RACJ2 said:


> If this is any indication that when the C31 is in stock it will cost $399, they must be insane. I would get an HR instead, its cheaper, gives you 2 more tuners and extra recording capacity. Unless size and no fan noise is what your main concerns are.


Let me address this directly, since it is a listing from solidsignal.com.

At this time we are working hard to set the correct price for the C31 and I can assure you that you will not pay $399 for a C31 through solidsignal.com.

Our product page, which you will see if you click through from a Google search, does not show a price and I apologize for any confusion coming from the Google listing.


----------



## JosephB

So a couple of questions:

1. Is the DIN A/V out active at the same time as the HDMI? I have a Slingbox that I connect in my bedroom, but also an HDTV set in the room as well.

2. Is this going to be a slow rollout or will it be available nationwide when it's available? I've got an offer from DirecTV that they send me about once a month trying to get me to switch back ($200 towards my ETF with my cable company). With Charter's SDV setup not working properly, I'm looking to switch but don't want to get a new install before this becomes available. I'd like to just get it all done at once.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I believe all outputs are active at the same time, and I have no idea when it will be available nationally.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> "Once again" Harsh doesn't know much about DirecTV, as a Dish sub, and likes to stir up crap, needlessly.


It wasn't needless as there was confusion and/or uncertainty. Assuming what DIRECTV will do is not a good practice to engage in.

If you want to go after someone, go after DIRECTV for the exceptional nature of their T&Cs.


----------



## harsh

Mike Bertelson said:


> The rumor is ≈$50.


There's a rumor floating around on another site that the $50 will be a lease entry fee.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> There's a rumor floating around on another site that the $50 will be a lease entry fee.


I thought I might be able to shed some light on this as leased receivers have a tax on my bill, but my two page bill this month doesn't show any tax for leased units. :shrug:


----------



## inkahauts

"veryoldschool" said:


> I thought I might be able to shed some light on this as leased receivers have a tax on my bill, but my two page bill this month doesn't show any tax for leased units. :shrug:


Don't you own all your receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool

inkahauts said:


> Don't you own all your receivers?


I started with a couple of leased HR20s.
One got sent back almost a year ago and at the same time the other was swapped for a HR24, which is still leased.
My latest changes to my account seems to have moved the leased HR24 to my primary [free] receiver.


----------



## viclovr

on the c31 if in that room i wanted to use a deca to hook up other components to the net will it power the deca or like the hr24 will need to get a pi for it?


----------



## veryoldschool

viclovr said:


> on the c31 if in that room i wanted to use a deca to hook up other components to the net will it power the deca or like the hr24 will need to get a pi for it?


PI will be needed.


----------



## viclovr

i think this as been posted already but dont remember where.
since the c31 doesnt have a tuner which makes the signal from the dish going to it irrelevant and it seems like it basically works off the network. if i had a cckw already configured to the network and connect that to the c31 via coax then i presume that it can still get live tv and basically be a 'wireless reciever'?

i think there was a post similar to it about the rvu tv.


----------



## dettxw

viclovr said:


> i think this as been posted already but dont remember where.
> since the c31 doesnt have a tuner which makes the signal from the dish going to it irrelevant and it seems like it basically works off the network. if i had a cckw already configured to the network and connect that to the c31 via coax then i presume that it can still get live tv and basically be a 'wireless reciever'?
> 
> i think there was a post similar to it about the rvu tv.


 If you look back through this thread you'll see that this is my C31 setup - C31 connected by a short cable to a WCCK which provide the wireless interface to the network.

Probably not as good as a wired connection via a cable to the SWM, but works for me.


----------



## inkahauts

"veryoldschool" said:


> I started with a couple of leased HR20s.
> One got sent back almost a year ago and at the same time the other was swapped for a HR24, which is still leased.
> My latest changes to my account seems to have moved the leased HR24 to my primary [free] receiver.


I have one leased receiver in my system, plus my c31. I have tax of 1.05 but, it's a one line item at the bottom of my bill with no explanation as to what that tax is on. So I don't know.. Could be the leased receiver I have in my system, or the RVU, I have no clue how to tell.


----------



## veryoldschool

inkahauts said:


> I have one leased receiver in my system, plus my c31. I have tax of 1.05 but, it's a one line item at the bottom of my bill with no explanation as to what that tax is on. So I don't know.. Could be the leased receiver I have in my system, or the RVU, I have no clue how to tell.


Mine shows $1.02
Going back a ways, it used to be $.50, at a time I know I had only one leased receiver on my account.
At this point, it does seem to suggest the C31 is also a lease, or the taxes have increased. :shrug:


----------



## JosephB

viclovr said:


> i think this as been posted already but dont remember where.
> since the c31 doesnt have a tuner which makes the signal from the dish going to it irrelevant and it seems like it basically works off the network. if i had a cckw already configured to the network and connect that to the c31 via coax then i presume that it can still get live tv and basically be a 'wireless reciever'?
> 
> i think there was a post similar to it about the rvu tv.


Theoretically, yes. Totally dependent on you getting enough bandwidth and having a good enough quality connection (no dropped packets) for it to work in practice, though. At a minimum, you could use an ethernet network with a DECA adapter if you didn't have a coax run.


----------



## inkahauts

"veryoldschool" said:


> Mine shows $1.02
> Going back a ways, it used to be $.50, at a time I know I had only one leased receiver on my account.
> At this point, it does seem to suggest the C31 is also a lease, or the taxes have increased. :shrug:


Is the tax based on sales tax rates? If so, my sales tax is 8.75. What is it in your area?

That really doesn't add up though, because I have one leased receive and two c31. :shrug:

Wait,unless the leased receiver is the primary right now... I'll have to check that....


----------



## Beerstalker

inkahauts said:


> Is the tax based on sales tax rates? If so, my sales tax is 8.75. What is it in your area?
> 
> That really doesn't add up though, because I have one leased receive and two c31. :shrug:
> 
> Wait,unless the leased receiver is the primary right now... I'll have to check that....


Probably not the same as sales tax. And if you're area is like mine, they will still charge tax on the leased receiver even if it is your primary receiver. That is why here we see the $6 fee for the primary leased receiver, and then later on we get a $6 credit to offset the fee on the primary leased receiver. They have to add the $6 first, tax it, and then refund you the $6. For example here if you have 4 leased receivers you will pay $24 in lease fees, get taxed $24x0.06= $1.44, and then get a $6 credit to offset the lease fee on the primary reciever. So a total of $24+1.44-6=$19.44. If they didn't do it that way they would only tax you on $18 (18x0.06=$1.08) so they would miss out on $0.36 in taxes.


----------



## JST4FN

After returning to Direct yesterday and getting my new HR34 installed with HD remotes, I quickly realized I have the wrong equipment. I called them to discuss having the HD receivers exchanged for these. Unfortunately it took 8 people and 1 1/2 hours to tell me they aren't available yet. They are also saying these only work with Samsung TV's with RVU. I thought the point of the C31 was to be able to work with non-RVU TV's?
Thanks Mike


----------



## dpeters11

If someone has a Samsung RVU TV, then they don't need a C31. So certainly not needed.


----------



## carl6

JST4FN said:


> After returning to Direct yesterday and getting my new HR34 installed with HD remotes, I quickly realized I have the wrong equipment. I called them to discuss having the HD receivers exchanged for these. Unfortunately it took 8 people and 1 1/2 hours to tell me they aren't available yet. They are also saying these only work with Samsung TV's with RVU. I thought the point of the C31 was to be able to work with non-RVU TV's?
> Thanks Mike


The C31 is only starting to show up in selected markets (I don't know which), so it will probably be a few months before it is nationally available.

Either a C31, or selected Samsung televisions, can serve as an RVU client. You do not need a C31 if you have an RVU capable television. It appears the training of CSR's on this issue is not yet complete.


----------



## Laxguy

JST4FN said:


> After returning to Direct yesterday and getting my new HR34 installed with HD remotes, I quickly realized I have the wrong equipment. I called them to discuss having the HD receivers exchanged for these. Unfortunately it took 8 people and 1 1/2 hours to tell me they aren't available yet. They are also saying these only work with Samsung TV's with RVU. I thought the point of the C31 was to be able to work with non-RVU TV's?
> Thanks Mike


Yes, the C31 is meant to work with 'regular' TVs.

What "wrong equipment" was involved?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

JST4FN said:


> After returning to Direct yesterday and getting my new HR34 installed with HD remotes, I quickly realized I have the wrong equipment. I called them to discuss having the HD receivers exchanged for these. Unfortunately it took 8 people and 1 1/2 hours to tell me they aren't available yet. They are also saying these only work with Samsung TV's with RVU. I thought the point of the C31 was to be able to work with non-RVU TV's?
> Thanks Mike


I think this is largely due to the fact that the C31 has only been public knowledge for about a week.


----------



## NR4P

Beerstalker said:


> Probably not the same as sales tax. And if you're area is like mine, they will still charge tax on the leased receiver even if it is your primary receiver. That is why here we see the $6 fee for the primary leased receiver, and then later on we get a $6 credit to offset the fee on the primary leased receiver. They have to add the $6 first, tax it, and then refund you the $6. For example here if you have 4 leased receivers you will pay $24 in lease fees, get taxed $24x0.06= $1.44, and then get a $6 credit to offset the lease fee on the primary reciever. So a total of $24+1.44-6=$19.44. If they didn't do it that way they would only tax you on $18 (18x0.06=$1.08) so they would miss out on $0.36 in taxes.


Many states like mine have a communications tax. Its 11% and hits everything on my monthly bill. Was created when satellite started to offset the revenues from loss of cable tv franchise fees.


----------



## veryoldschool

NR4P said:


> Many states like mine have a communications tax. Its 11% and hits everything on my monthly bill. Was created when satellite started to offset the revenues from loss of cable tv franchise fees.


"It's funny", how this seems to have come from the Cable companies.
The cable companies had no problems paying the fees to string their wires on the poles, but now complain it's unfair for SAT companies to not be taxed for using the public airwaves.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Not defending cable companies, who were complicit... but I think the problem is based in municipalities. They got very used to easement fees from cable companies, and those fees made sense, because cable and telephone companies used public space to erect, bury and string their equipment. 

Because traditional cable companies are losing hundreds of thousands of customers a year to satellite, that is less money in the city's pocket. Satellite companies don't use public easements and yet they are charged the same amount, just to keep the money flowing into cities and towns.


----------



## veryoldschool

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not defending cable companies, who were complicit... but I think the problem is based in municipalities. They got very used to easement fees from cable companies, and those fees made sense, because cable and telephone companies used public space to erect, bury and string their equipment.
> 
> Because traditional cable companies are losing hundreds of thousands of customers a year to satellite, that is less money in the city's pocket. Satellite companies don't use public easements and yet they are charged the same amount, just to keep the money flowing into cities and towns.


A couple of years back this was brought up in Sacramento, but fortunately some of the legislators seemed to have had SAT service and voted it down.
With times being what they are, it may turn out to be too enticing for them to not tap into another tax revenue stream.
My complaint/question is the justification. Public airwaves fall under the FCC, and not local jurisdiction. Utility poles are local.

I'm sure this topic would be better in another thread than this, so I won't go any farther here.


----------



## JST4FN

Laxguy said:


> Yes, the C31 is meant to work with 'regular' TVs.
> 
> What "wrong equipment" was involved?


I bought the HR34 and 3 HD receivers with the understanding they would control live TV etc... Instead they can only watch a live broadcast or recorded content that's on the HR34. I'll have to wait for the C31's to get what I want.

I spent the better part of 30 minutes reading internet content to the CSR trying to explain that the C31 worked with regular tvs. They have it listed to only work with Samsung tvs, so be prepared.


----------



## Shades228

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think this is largely due to the fact that the C31 has only been public knowledge for about a week.


Public is a very optimistic way of putting it.


----------



## Laxguy

JST4FN said:


> I bought the HR34 and 3 HD receivers with the understanding they would control live TV etc... Instead they can only watch a live broadcast or recorded content that's on the HR34. I'll have to wait for the C31's to get what I want.
> 
> I spent the better part of 30 minutes reading internet content to the CSR trying to explain that the C31 worked with regular tvs. They have it listed to only work with Samsung tvs, so be prepared.


Thanks for the info.

But what did you get in addition to the HR34? I found it pretty easy to train myself to hit Record from, say, an H25, anytime anything looked interesting. Otherwise, I chose to watch what I had recorded previously.


----------



## steelerfanmike

I'm sorry but I don't have time to read all these pages. can someone please tell me if you need a special TV to order this C 31. And yes I have the hr3 4


----------



## RAD

steelerfanmike said:


> I'm sorry but I don't have time to read all these pages. can someone please tell me if you need a special TV to order this C 31. And yes I have the hr3 4


No you don't. I've used the C31 on Mitsubishi, Samsung, Toshiba and Dell. By default you need to use an HDMI connection but if you need component or composite there are special adapter cables you can buy. There is no RF output.


----------



## nike5580

No special TV is needed with the C31. It will add RVU to a non RVU TV.


----------



## steelerfanmike

Thanks. well how do I convince a Customer Service agents ?? they told me I need a special TV and can't order this. Just got off the phone today about 3 o'clock est


----------



## MrLatte

steelerfanmike said:


> Thanks. well how do I convince a Customer Service agents ?? they told me I need a special TV and can't order this. Just got off the phone today about 3 o'clock est


My plan is to just "buy" a C31 from Solid Signal when they are available. Seems less stressful than trying to get one through DirecTV.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Client-for-Use-With-DIRECTV-HR34-HD-DVR-(C31)


----------



## steelerfanmike

good advice thanks....


----------



## RAD

steelerfanmike said:


> Thanks. well how do I convince a Customer Service agents ?? they told me I need a special TV and can't order this. Just got off the phone today about 3 o'clock est


They aren't in general availability yet, I only have it because I was part of the early testing group. Rumor is they will be available next month.


----------



## steelerfanmike

Called back got someone else...lol now there coming Friday Free install . Total for three is 157.29


----------



## cypherx

"MrLatte" said:


> My plan is to just "buy" a C31 from Solid Signal when they are available. Seems less stressful than trying to get one through DirecTV.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=C31&d=DIRECTV-C31-RVU-Client-for-Use-With-DIRECTV-HR34-HD-DVR-(C31)


Are the things from Solid Signal OWNED or LEASED?


----------



## MrLatte

I don't think anybody knows yet. That's why I put buy in quotes.


----------



## steelerfanmike

I'm waiting for the installer to call and cancel. (thinking they don't have them yet.)


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> Utility poles are local.


I'm not sure this is true. Easements for underground are usually local but pole contacts may well be regulated at a higher level. Arkansas appears to regulate pole contacts at the state level.


----------



## steelerfanmike

I'm hoping these things work like they say. It will be very nice not to hear the old 
HR20's running in the middle of the night. And to save quit a bit of money on electricity not having 3 hd dvr running. These things use a lot of watts.


----------



## jford951

So is the c31 not capable of RF?


----------



## LameLefty

steelerfanmike said:


> I'm hoping these things work like they say.


They do. I have three of them.



jford951 said:


> So is the c31 not capable of RF?


Yes they are RF capable.


----------



## Laxguy

I took a quick look for the answer to that, didn't see it. But i.a.e., here's a *link to the first page of the First Look. *


----------



## Beerstalker

I really wish they would have included an IR input and IR receiver you could tape to the side of your TV or something. I mean even the cable companies include that with their little free DTA boxes.

Sure having RF built in helps for a lot of people that want to hide the box, but RF doesn't help those of us with programmable remotes. I use Harmony remotes in most rooms, so that means I'll have to keep the C31 boxes exposed somehow instead of being able to hide them behind the TVs, in another room, etc. If DirecTV would have included aan IR input I could have hidden the boxes and just had the little IR sensor taped to the TV.


----------



## RAD

Beerstalker said:


> I really wish they would have included an IR input and IR receiver you could tape to the side of your TV or something. I mean even the cable companies include that with their little free DTA boxes.
> 
> Sure having RF built in helps for a lot of people that want to hide the box, but RF doesn't help those of us with programmable remotes. I use Harmony remotes in most rooms, so that means I'll have to keep the C31 boxes exposed somehow instead of being able to hide them behind the TVs, in another room, etc. If DirecTV would have included aan IR input I could have hidden the boxes and just had the little IR sensor taped to the TV.


Probably comes down to what make all decisions, $'s, yea it's only a few cents but every penny counts. Plus probably only a small minority of their customers would need that capability.


----------



## Beerstalker

RAD said:


> Probably comes down to what make all decisions, $'s, yea it's only a few cents but every penny counts. Plus probably only a small minority of their customers would need that capability.


I disagree, I think many would use it, probably more than the number who end up using the RF feature (because a lot of the time they aren't given RF remotes).

If Comcast and the other cable companies can include them with their DTAs that customers get for free, I can't see how it would have added that much expense for DirecTV where they get paid $6/month for the boxes on top of whatever they are going to charge for the up front lease fee. Yes I realize that many will be given away for free, but they will still get at least $6/month for each opposed to Comcast and other cable companies getting nothing.


----------



## MrLatte

RF isn't built in. You need a dongle. I believe the one for the H25 receiver works:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...F-Remote-Dongle-Adapter-for-the-H25-(H25RFANT)


----------



## RAD

MrLatte said:


> RF isn't built in. You need a dongle. I believe the one for the H25 receiver works:
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...F-Remote-Dongle-Adapter-for-the-H25-(H25RFANT)


RF for the remote IS built in, no dongle needed for the C31.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

RAD is right. RF works like a charm.


----------



## MrLatte

RAD said:


> RF for the remote IS built in, no dongle needed for the C31.


Sorry, my mistake then. I guess I misinterpreted something earlier in the thread.


----------



## Smuuth

"Beerstalker" said:


> I really wish they would have included an IR input and IR receiver you could tape to the side of your TV or something. I mean even the cable companies include that with their little free DTA boxes.
> 
> Sure having RF built in helps for a lot of people that want to hide the box, but RF doesn't help those of us with programmable remotes. I use Harmony remotes in most rooms, so that means I'll have to keep the C31 boxes exposed somehow instead of being able to hide them behind the TVs, in another room, etc. If DirecTV would have included aan IR input I could have hidden the boxes and just had the little IR sensor taped to the TV.


I understand your preference for the Harmony remote and consequent desire to use IR with the C31. I also think you will be pleasantly surprised by how really small and light the C31 is when you see it in person. It could easily be attached to the edge or top of any thin profile TV using Velcro tape and be relatively unnoticeable. If that is still too visible for you, an IR receiver/emitter device can be obtained relatively cheaply to allow hiding the C31 completely.


----------



## Shades228

steelerfanmike said:


> I'm waiting for the installer to call and cancel. (thinking they don't have them yet.)


The installer is probably going to show up thinking that you have 3 RVU TV's that need to be setup.


----------



## dmark1867

I had an installation with 1 hr34 and 2 c31 clients for tomorrow (sept 15th), just checked with directv and they say the installation was changed to Sept 26th. Wonder if the system rescheduled it due to the fact that the c31's are not available? The reps seem completely clueless, it is so aggravating.


----------



## Shades228

dmark1867 said:


> I had an installation with 1 hr34 and 2 c31 clients for tomorrow (sept 15th), just checked with directv and they say the installation was changed to Sept 26th. Wonder if the system rescheduled it due to the fact that the c31's are not available? The reps seem completely clueless, it is so aggravating.


Are you in Huntington WV? If so I would expect it to get pushed out farther again as you're not in the initial test martkets if so. I'd be curious to see the order details.


----------



## dmark1867

I am in Huntington, WV and I have heard that as well. Everytime I call I am told something else. I think i might re-schedule the installation to the following Saturday to aviod potentially taking a day off of work for nothing. If I did that I think i would be so annoyed I would just competely cancel.


----------



## RAD

Shades228 said:


> Are you in Huntington WV? If so I would expect it to get pushed out farther again as you're not in the initial test martkets if so. I'd be curious to see the order details.


What are the initial test markets?


----------



## Shades228

dmark1867 said:


> I am in Huntington, WV and I have heard that as well. Everytime I call I am told something else. I think i might re-schedule the installation to the following Saturday to aviod potentially taking a day off of work for nothing. If I did that I think i would be so annoyed I would just competely cancel.


At this point you need to get the order modified to just have HD receivers for the other TV's and then you'll be fine.



RAD said:


> What are the initial test markets?


They're not publicly available and "soon" it won't matter anyways.


----------



## dmark1867

I thought maybe my installation was kicked back to the 26th of sept from tomorrow the 15th was due to equipment availability. One of my friends knows a directv installer in my area and I just texted him and he told me that the C31 RVU client and SD Dongle is available in my area now. I guess we will see what happens on the 26th!


----------



## y2k02c5

Sorry if this was covered, but will the C31 work with any TV, or just with the Samsung RVU enabled units?


----------



## Smuuth

"y2k02c5" said:


> Sorry if this was covered, but will the C31 work with any TV, or just with the Samsung RVU enabled units?


It works with any TV. SD TVs will need the 10 pin SD dongle.


----------



## veryoldschool

y2k02c5 said:


> Sorry if this was covered, but will the C31 work with any TV, or just with the Samsung RVU enabled units?


You wouldn't need a C31 if you have a Samsung RVU enabled TV.


----------



## y2k02c5

Smuuth said:


> It works with any TV. SD TVs will need the 10 pin SD dongle.


Great. Thanks



veryoldschool said:


> You wouldn't need a C31 if you have a Samsung RVU enabled TV.


I'm eligible for an H34 Upgrade, which I was planning to install for my basement projector, and then get an additional H25 receiver for my 2nd TV in my basement bar. So now I'm thinking, if available in my area, to request a C31 for the bar TV. Only drawback, is that I wouldn't be able to view the programming on my HR24's in my family room, just the HR34. But I assume that this will probably get changed with a future software update??


----------



## veryoldschool

y2k02c5 said:


> I'm eligible for an H34 Upgrade, which I was planning to install for my basement projector, and then get an additional H25 receiver for my 2nd TV in my basement bar. So now I'm thinking, if available in my area, to request a C31 for the bar TV. Only drawback, is that I wouldn't be able to view the programming on my HR24's in my family room, just the HR34. But I assume that this will probably get changed with a future software update??


Updates will be coming and MRV works.
I've had both the H25 & C31 and the only real difference is whether you want a live buffer "while watching" a show.
If you hit record from the H25 and then start watching it, there isn't much of a difference between the two.


----------



## Sixto

Other then performance. The H25 is a speed demon.


----------



## funnyfarm299

"Beerstalker" said:


> I really wish they would have included an IR input and IR receiver you could tape to the side of your TV or something. I mean even the cable companies include that with their little free DTA boxes.
> 
> Sure having RF built in helps for a lot of people that want to hide the box, but RF doesn't help those of us with programmable remotes. I use Harmony remotes in most rooms, so that means I'll have to keep the C31 boxes exposed somehow instead of being able to hide them behind the TVs, in another room, etc. If DirecTV would have included aan IR input I could have hidden the boxes and just had the little IR sensor taped to the TV.


As a person who does universal remotes and home automation for a living, your post makes no sense. If I had enough devices to warrant a universal remote, I can't stick it all behind a TV. The D* remote does a TV, AVR, bluray, and D* box. I can't even put all those devices behind a TV.


----------



## rahlquist

One question I dont see covered. Media Share, does it handle it or will this be going away?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think Media Share works, but I haven't tested it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

funnyfarm299 said:


> As a person who does universal remotes and home automation for a living, your post makes no sense. If I had enough devices to warrant a universal remote, I can't stick it all behind a TV. The D* remote does a TV, AVR, bluray, and D* box. I can't even put all those devices behind a TV.


For a home I agree. There are commercial installs where ir is preferable but rear mounting is as well.


----------



## funnyfarm299

Stuart Sweet said:


> For a home I agree. There are commercial installs where ir is preferable but rear mounting is as well.


And are these C31s even available for commercial? I would think the HR34 is not the best fit for a commercial install.


----------



## HoTat2

rahlquist said:


> One question I dont see covered. *Media Share, does it handle it or will this be going away?*


Of course many would consider Media Share as having never really arrived. 

But back to topic ....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rahlquist said:


> One question I don't see covered. Media Share, does it handle it or will this be going away?


Hey old timer...glad to see you back! 

Media Share is being "re-tooled" and is supposed to come back in some kind of new form. Not much information yet on what that will be. Odds are if it can be viewed on the HR34, it can be viewed on the C31.


----------



## patmurphey

funnyfarm299 said:


> As a person who does universal remotes and home automation for a living, your post makes no sense. If I had enough devices to warrant a universal remote, I can't stick it all behind a TV. The D* remote does a TV, AVR, bluray, and D* box. I can't even put all those devices behind a TV.


With a Harmony 900, you can hide everything.


----------



## Prodrome

Just ordered mine for $99 + $50 Professional install fee. Being installed tomorrow! Im in Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## inkahauts

"Prodrome" said:


> Just ordered mine for $99 + $50 Professional install fee. Being installed tomorrow! Im in Jacksonville, Fl


Um, what did you order?


----------



## funnyfarm299

"patmurphey" said:


> With a Harmony 900, you can hide everything.


Yeah, but I can't stuff it all behind a wall mounted TV. And third party RF remotes still use IR blasters.


----------



## Prodrome

inkahauts said:


> Um, what did you order?


Presumably the c31. I Knew the device was being tested but not that it was available yet. Called customer service because I was having a signal problem. Upon mention that it was my 34 giving me trouble i was transferred to their "hr34 team". Ran a diagnostic, problem i called about cleared up and while he was moting the results I in passing asked about the availability of the RVU client. He placed me on hold for a bit and came back telling me it was available and been so for a week. When I check the order status in my account online it says Home Media Center Client... What do you think it is?? I diddnt think to ask the model number on the call...


----------



## harperhometheater

Sounds like a C31, unless they're sending you a nice Samsung RVU HDTV for $99 + install fee  I thought C31's were $49?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

funnyfarm299 said:


> And are these C31s even available for commercial? I would think the HR34 is not the best fit for a commercial install.


They're not even available for residential yet in most cases.


----------



## Prodrome

That must mean that Jacksonville is in one of the pilot markets


----------



## Prodrome

harperhometheater said:


> Sounds like a C31, unless they're sending you a nice Samsung RVU HDTV for $99 + install fee  I thought C31's were $49?


Was $49 assumed or an official price?


----------



## harperhometheater

Assumed from what I remember reading on this thread.


----------



## DMLTech

I'm also in Jacksonville and was able to order one on the 10th. It's listed in the order as "Home Media Center Client". I was told it would be delivered by the 13th or 14th but I haven't seen it yet so now I'm wondering if it is really available. I hope it shows up today.


----------



## texasbrit

Post back when you receive it. I don't think I've seen a post yet from anyone outside the test team who has received an H31 yet.


----------



## carl6

texasbrit said:


> Post back when you receive it. I don't think I've seen a post yet from anyone outside the test team who has received an *C*31 yet.


Fixed your typo


----------



## Beerstalker

funnyfarm299 said:


> As a person who does universal remotes and home automation for a living, your post makes no sense. If I had enough devices to warrant a universal remote, I can't stick it all behind a TV. The D* remote does a TV, AVR, bluray, and D* box. I can't even put all those devices behind a TV.


For people like my parents it is easier to use the same remote at pretty much every location. So I have multiple Harmony 650s for them now. So even though in some of their locations the DirecTV remote in RF will work fine since all they need to control is the TV and C31, it still would have been nice if I could have just continued to use the Harmony 650 there and used an IR extender.


----------



## samrs

carl6 said:


> Fixed your typo


LMAO 

We have some *31's in the warehouse. I'm not sure if any have been installed yet. I might ask tomorrow, other things are more important. Jacksonville is on the same roll as us likely requires a tech.


----------



## Prodrome

Had to reschedule the tech for Wednesday. My son didn't hear him at the door.


----------



## DMLTech

I still don't have my C31 and the credit card charge disappeared. I also don’t get any answers from them but will post when I hear something. Frustrating!!


----------



## lzhj9k

Can you share what price you were charged originally for the C31-700 Home Media Center Client ??


----------



## DMLTech

DIRECTV® Home Media Center Client $99.00 
Home Media Center $6.00 
Additional TV Free
Additional TV Free
Additional Receiver Condition Free

Delivery and Handling Fee $19.95 
Tax $8.33 
Order Total $127.28


----------



## lzhj9k

DMLTech

Thanks so much for the update

Hope you see this little gem shortly

Lets us know when it arrives, will you ??

Thanks again


----------



## RAD

I had a feeling the $50 client, and not leased, rumor wasn't going to be valid since they wanted $100 for a non returned client.

IMHO a bad move on DIRECTV's part, have a server that costs more then a HD DVR but the clients cost the same as regular HD STB's and probably costs a heck of a lot less to make.


----------



## LoweBoy

"RAD" said:


> I had a feeling the $50 client, and not leased, rumor wasn't going to be valid since they wanted $100 for a non returned client.
> 
> IMHO a bad move on DIRECTV's part, have a server that costs more then a HD DVR but the clients cost the same as regular HD STB's and probably costs a heck of a lot less to make.


I agree with you RAD. Bad move. For $50 I am in. If $100 I am out and going with a H or HR instead of client.


----------



## lzhj9k

LoweBoy said:


> I agree with you RAD. Bad move. For $50 I am in. If $100 I am out and going with a H or HR instead of client.


I currently have an HR-34 and three H25's waiting for the weather to break so I can install an extra pair of cables in the attic for the Legacy LNB I have to install and the SWM-16. I was thinking I would change to a few C-31's, But for 99.00 Each I think I will continue with my original installation plans and just go with H25's I have already bought...


----------



## inkahauts

"LoweBoy" said:


> I agree with you RAD. Bad move. For $50 I am in. If $100 I am out and going with a H or HR instead of client.


Let's see where the pricing is after the first of the year when they get everything up to speed. Things often start out at a higher price for the first few months to a year and then drop. Seems to happen with all their equipment.


----------



## RAD

inkahauts said:


> Let's see where the pricing is after the first of the year when they get everything up to speed. Things often start out at a higher price for the first few months to a year and then drop. Seems to happen with all their equipment.


Except for the drop on the HR20 what else has dropped? Hasn't the HR21 and higher been $199 and the H21 and higher $99?


----------



## harsh

HoTat2 said:


> Of course many would consider Media Share as having never really arrived.


Apparently DIRECTV isn't among those many.

http://static.directvpresscenter.com/fact-sheet/assets/1251932360/directv-mediashare-_v1.pdf

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/mediashare


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> Apparently DIRECTV isn't among those many.


Then again...things get re-tooled all the time...and MediaShare is known to be slated for just that.

You can't always believe everything you read just because you found a website page on the Internet. :eek2::lol:

_[Information is found to be aged/stale on Internet websites all the time. That's why it's often found to be less than the most current source of information.]_


----------



## TheFigurehead

RAD said:


> I had a feeling the $50 client, and not leased, rumor wasn't going to be valid since they wanted $100 for a non returned client.
> 
> IMHO a bad move on DIRECTV's part, have a server that costs more then a HD DVR but the clients cost the same as regular HD STB's and probably costs a heck of a lot less to make.


So the C31 is a leased device? Is it known if adding a C31 also requires a 12/24 month programming commitment?


----------



## RAD

TheFigurehead said:


> So the C31 is a leased device? Is it known if adding a C31 also requires a 12/24 month programming commitment?


Assuming so because on the paper work I received in a recovery kit said there was the $100 charge if I failed to return a RVU client.


----------



## Prodrome

Okay so it's here and I had a chance to play around with it. Overall it has similar responsiveness that I see on the 34. I did see a noticeable delay returning to live tv from playing something from the playlist. Yes it is leased and required a 24 month contract extension. I like the fact it uses less power than a dvr. I also like what amounts to collaborative scheduling. I don't think that a houseful of people can avoid all conflicts recording what they want with only 5 tuners (but most) so I expect our other two dvrs will remain for some time.


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> _[Information is found to be aged/stale on Internet websites all the time. That's why it's often found to be less than the most current source of information.]_


This is why I chose to use the DIRECTV website for my example. There are several examples of stale and seemingly contradictory information.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> This is why I chose to use the DIRECTV website for my example. There are several examples of stale and seemingly contradictory information.


I've seen that on many sites, including the Dish site as well.

For that very reason...having numerically more sources of information that validate information, as well as the recency of information adds to know what is really going on when it comes to these kinds of more current hardware topics.

In addition, websites routinely limit detailed or thorough data to retain confidentiality for competitive purposes.

Bottom line - the information here at DBSTalk is typically as complete and current as most other Internet-based locations, and often ahead of the curve. First Look reports here have demonstrated this for over 6 years now.

One would be more inclined to get the most reliable information from people who actually use a product or service than anyplace else.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This isn't a thread about media share. Let's move on, please.


----------



## Getteau

I lost HGTV and IONE from my custom 1 list when they went HD

Both SD versions of the channels were in my Custom 1 list on my My HR24-100 (5d2), HR21-100 (5d2) and my HR21-700 (5d2). After the introduction of the HD versions, the SD versions of the channels were automatically removed and the HD versions were NOT added. This has been the standard operating procedure on my DVR's for quite a long time. IIRC, it happened when AMC went HD as well.

I also hide SD duplicates on all receivers, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## HoTat2

Getteau said:


> I lost HGTV and IONE from my custom 1 list when they went HD
> 
> Both SD versions of the channels were in my Custom 1 list on my My HR24-100 (5d2), HR21-100 (5d2) and my HR21-700 (5d2). After the introduction of the HD versions, the SD versions of the channels were automatically removed and the HD versions were NOT added. This has been the standard operating procedure on my DVR's for quite a long time. IIRC, it happened when AMC went HD as well.
> 
> I also hide SD duplicates on all receivers, so maybe that has something to do with it.


Wrong thread;

And since I see you posted a duplicate over in the "HD Anticipation" thread, you should delete this one anyhow.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

*WOW* - I came across a *super deal on C31's *today...and posted more info here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3100406#post3100406


----------



## wingrider01

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *WOW* - I came across a *super deal on C31's *today...and posted more info here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3100406#post3100406


nice  is that lease or purchase though, don;t recall a answer on it


----------



## HoTat2

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *WOW* - I came across a *super deal on C31's *today...and posted more info here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3100406#post3100406


Now there's a rare switch; 

A third party seller, though granted a major one, beating out DIRECTV's own current equipment pricing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

wingrider01 said:


> nice  is that lease or purchase though, don;t recall a answer on it


I'm pretty sure they only offer it as a purchase...but I'll double check.


HoTat2 said:


> Now there's a rare switch;
> 
> A third party seller, though granted a major one, beating out DIRECTV's own current equipment pricing.


I'll usually take a deal wherever I can get it - this one's all the better coming from a seller many of us already do business with for some time. The price is a steal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually I am 100% sure they are leased. I had heard earlier they may be purchases but they are leased.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I am 100% sure they are leased. I had heard earlier they may be purchases but they are leased.


Gotcha.

Thanks for the clarification.

Still quite the deal @ < 1/2 retail price.


----------



## carl6

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Still quite the deal @ < 1/2 retail price.


And, just in case there is an error in pricing, if you are interested I would jump on a pre-order as soon as possible and lock in that price.


----------



## LoweBoy

But are you sure what D* is going to charge? SS is the only place that I seen any type of pricing aside from speculation. I recently learned to not speculate on here. 

It makes you look foolish.


----------



## viclovr

if u look on directv.com on the DIRECTV Equipment Lease Addendum
it lists the nrf for the hmc client for 125$


----------



## wingrider01

carl6 said:


> And, just in case there is an error in pricing, if you are interested I would jump on a pre-order as soon as possible and lock in that price.


Just ordered one at the 39 dollar price, it told ne shiipping in 7 to 10 days, interesting


----------



## hdtvfan0001

wingrider01 said:


> Just ordered one at the 39 dollar price, it told ne *shiipping in 7 to 10 days*, interesting


I suspect that's because it's actually a pre-order - stock scheduled to arrive this coming week. That's likely the motivation to offer the major discount. :shrug:


----------



## MrLatte

I see mention that since this is a leased unit I'd have to activate it within 30 days of getting it? Does SS tell DirecTV when people buy these things? I'd like to buy one of these but I might not hook it up right away. How would DTV know I have it if I don't activate it?


----------



## wingrider01

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect that's because it's actually a pre-order - stock scheduled to arrive this coming week. That's likely the motivation to offer the major discount. :shrug:


first time I looked when it was posted the text stated was not available, when I got around to ordering it the text ow states deliever in 7 to 10 days. Oh well, not a big deal, not like it is a iphone 5


----------



## inkahauts

"viclovr" said:


> if u look on directv.com on the DIRECTV Equipment Lease Addendum
> it lists the nrf for the hmc client for 125$


That doesn't tell you how much they will charge for a client.


----------



## funnyfarm299

"MrLatte" said:


> I see mention that since this is a leased unit I'd have to activate it within 30 days of getting it? Does SS tell DirecTV when people buy these things? I'd like to buy one of these but I might not hook it up right away. How would DTV know I have it if I don't activate it?


More like D* doesn't pay SS for the value of the reciever if you don't activate it.


----------



## lzhj9k

carl6 said:


> And, just in case there is an error in pricing, if you are interested I would jump on a pre-order as soon as possible and lock in that price.


Turns out Solid Signal is NOT going to honor the PreOrder Special Pricing for the C31's

Orders are in the process of being cancelled and credits processed.....

Mike


----------



## wingrider01

lzhj9k said:


> Turns out Solid Signal is NOT going to honor the PreOrder Special Pricing for the C31's
> 
> Orders are in the process of being cancelled and credits processed.....
> 
> Mike


yup just got mine, although they claim no credits are required sicne nothing was charged. Claimed it was a "system glitch"


----------



## steelerfanmike

I was wondering if anyone knows how to hook this box up to another TV to view the same picture on both TV's?
I'm currently using the hdmi on the TV that the box is hooked to. I have a spare coaxial wire just lying there collecting
dust,and it ends in the basement where I have a spare old TV with no hdmi input, just coaxial and red white yellow jacks.
thought about using the DIRECTV H2510PIN 10 Pin to Component Dongle (H2510PIN) 18-94A1CS-008-01
but that won't work. Looked into using a rf modular but the c31 don't have the red white yellow plugs?
any help with pictures would be helpful. I can switch the current setup to use the dongle instead and free up the hdmi input if that helps you help me... LOL


----------



## inkahauts

steelerfanmike said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows how to hook this box up to another TV to view the same picture on both TV's?
> I'm currently using the hdmi on the TV that the box is hooked to. I have a spare coaxial wire just lying there collecting
> dust,and it ends in the basement where I have a spare old TV with no hdmi input, just coaxial and red white yellow jacks.
> thought about using the DIRECTV H2510PIN 10 Pin to Component Dongle (H2510PIN) 18-94A1CS-008-01
> but that won't work. Looked into using a rf modular but the c31 don't have the red white yellow plugs?
> any help with pictures would be helpful. I can switch the current setup to use the dongle instead and free up the hdmi input if that helps you help me... LOL


You need a composite dongle, not component. And then realize you will have to watch both tvs in sd any time you are trying to watch the tv in the basement.


----------



## mattgt

Hello all,

I've been fighting an issue with my HR34 + C31s. Previously I had RVU Samsung TV Clients... They were sluggish, etc. I chose to move to the C31 due to how speedy they were. 

My issue is, once the tech and I pair the C31 with the HR34 it wants to do a software update. It basically ends up forcing the update. Prior to the update it all works perfectly. After the Update the C31 cannot find the "server" (HR34). Has anyone had this issue? This has now happened on all 4 C31's I have. RVU on the Samsung TV still works flawlessly besides the sluggishness.

I am able to do a factory reset on it (which reverts to the previous software) and it will see the HR34. But minutes later it will want to do the update again.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## steelerfanmike

there is no composite hookup on the C31. I would watch one tv at a time anyway, Want to bring the fr remote down the basement to change channels.


----------



## Supramom2000

mattgt said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been fighting an issue with my HR34 + C31s. Previously I had RVU Samsung TV Clients... They were sluggish, etc. I chose to move to the C31 due to how speedy they were.
> 
> My issue is, once the tech and I pair the C31 with the HR34 it wants to do a software update. It basically ends up forcing the update. Prior to the update it all works perfectly. After the Update the C31 cannot find the "server" (HR34). Has anyone had this issue? This has now happened on all 4 C31's I have. RVU on the Samsung TV still works flawlessly besides the sluggishness.
> 
> I am able to do a factory reset on it (which reverts to the previous software) and it will see the HR34. But minutes later it will want to do the update again.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


After the 31 updates, have you tried rebooting the 34?


----------



## Smuuth

"steelerfanmike" said:


> there is no composite hookup on the C31. I would watch one tv at a time anyway, Want to bring the fr remote down the basement to change channels.


There is a 10 pin to composite dongle, however, I do not know if it is available from DIRECTV yet.


----------



## harperhometheater

If you want to "rock it old school" you could use the 10 pin to component cable, set your resolution to 480i and just use the green "Y" channel/cable for some nice black and white DTV images. :sure:

...and in honor of our matchup this week in Pittsburgh:

....E-A-G-L-E-S,........EAGLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## inkahauts

"steelerfanmike" said:


> there is no composite hookup on the C31. I would watch one tv at a time anyway, Want to bring the fr remote down the basement to change channels.


You need a composite dongle, which fits in the same plug as the component dongle. Trust me, it works. . It's just hard to find right now, maybe solid signal has it, not sure if they have it yet, but I know they will at some point. It's the same dongle that is used for the h25 receivers.


----------



## inkahauts

"mattgt" said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been fighting an issue with my HR34 + C31s. Previously I had RVU Samsung TV Clients... They were sluggish, etc. I chose to move to the C31 due to how speedy they were.
> 
> My issue is, once the tech and I pair the C31 with the HR34 it wants to do a software update. It basically ends up forcing the update. Prior to the update it all works perfectly. After the Update the C31 cannot find the "server" (HR34). Has anyone had this issue? This has now happened on all 4 C31's I have. RVU on the Samsung TV still works flawlessly besides the sluggishness.
> 
> I am able to do a factory reset on it (which reverts to the previous software) and it will see the HR34. But minutes later it will want to do the update again.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


You can not stop an update for the c31. The latest software for a c31 is actually kept on the HR34 itself.

With the c31 on, press and hold select for about eleven seconds, and then release it and then let us know what software version it says you are seeing on the c31.


----------



## mattgt

@Supramom2000 - A billion times. The installer is now replacing the HR34 to see if that's the cause. I'll update after he is done.

@inkahauts - The software version is 0x06D0, Fri, 9/7/2012. (The HR34 is running the Gennie Software (latest)).

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## steelerfanmike

inkahauts said:


> You need a composite dongle, which fits in the same plug as the component dongle. Trust me, it works. . It's just hard to find right now, maybe solid signal has it, not sure if they have it yet, but I know they will at some point. It's the same dongle that is used for the h25 receivers.


Yes your right.... That composite dongle is very hard to find. Waiting on component dongle ,than to a component to composite adapter, than to a rf modular. I guess i needed this to work bad.... LOL:lol:

Thanks for everyone's input.... You too Eagle fan...(NOT)


----------



## dmark1867

Any news on the RCA dongle for the C31? Seems like they are still very hard to find.


----------



## SolidSignal

I think we will have these in the next few days, hopefully.


----------



## harperhometheater

SolidSignal said:


> I think we will have these in the next few days, hopefully.


Any way you can sell just the C31 without the remote and HDMI cable?


----------



## Craig540

Is there a DVR charge for this like any other DVR?


----------



## harperhometheater

No just an extra receiver fee of $6


----------



## harsh

Craig540 said:


> Is there a DVR charge for this like any other DVR?


The DVR fees are a once per household arrangement. As you must also have an Advanced HD DVR to use the C31, you'll be paying a single DVR fee.


----------



## paragon

SolidSignal said:


> I think we will have these in the next few days, hopefully.


Do you guys have an estimate for when the C31 wall mount will be available?


----------



## inkahauts

"paragon" said:


> Do you guys have an estimate for when the C31 wall mount will be available?


Not sure about that, but saw they have The composite adapter in at the moment.


----------



## dishrich

Am I correct, that currently if you have an HR34, & other HR2x DVR's connected w/MRV, the C31 can ONLY play recordings from the HR34???


----------



## RAD

dishrich said:


> Am I correct, that currently if you have an HR34, & other HR2x DVR's connected w/MRV, the C31 can ONLY play recordings from the HR34???


If it doesn't with the currently release national software it will be able to play from HR2X's with a future release.


----------



## skemp

I just switched from Dish 922 to the "Genie" HR34 and 3 C31s. I really like it. This is the perfect platform for home entertainment of the future. 

I do have one axe to grind though. I was thrilled to read in the dealer install manual for the C31 that you can register up to 8 RVUs to the HMC but only 3 will play at a time. Since my setup came with service for 4 TVs I wanted to buy 2 more C31s so that I could have TV ready to go at all 6 tvs in my house (since sharing seems to be a challenge with Directv unlike Dish). Anyway, my gripe is that Directv wants to charge me the $6 fee for the 5th and 6th TV even though I can only be watching a total of 4 at a time. Not cool. 

dtvu.satinstalltraining.com/C31/C31_RVU_FG_FINAL.pdf (page 15)


----------



## RAD

skemp said:


> I just switched from Dish 922 to the "Genie" HR34 and 3 C31s. I really like it. This is the perfect platform for home entertainment of the future.
> 
> I do have one axe to grind though. I was thrilled to read in the dealer install manual for the C31 that you can register up to 8 RVUs to the HMC but only 3 will play at a time. Since my setup came with service for 4 TVs I wanted to buy 2 more C31s so that I could have TV ready to go at all 6 tvs in my house (since sharing seems to be a challenge with Directv unlike Dish). *Anyway, my gripe is that Directv wants to charge me the $6 fee for the 5th and 6th TV even though I can only be watching a total of 4 at a time. Not cool. *
> 
> dtvu.satinstalltraining.com/C31/C31_RVU_FG_FINAL.pdf (page 15)


Totally agree with you on the pricing for the additional clients. DIRECTV IMHO really needs to step up to the plate on this and reevaluate this pricing.


----------



## Laxguy

RAD said:


> Totally agree with you on the pricing for the additional clients. DIRECTV IMHO really needs to step up to the plate on this and reevaluate this pricing.


+1.

And welcome to the forum! :welcome_s


----------



## skemp

Laxguy said:


> +1.
> 
> And welcome to the forum! :welcome_s


Thanks!

Maybe I'm in left-field but I actually believe they will be more profitable in the end if they adjust the per receiver model for Genie setups. Because right now I can't bring myself to buying 2 more C31s at $100 per pop and then be charged another $6 a month for tv #5 and beyond. I would stomach the cost of the C31s alone, though.


----------



## Beerstalker

I've been saying that they shouldn't be charging anything for C31s past the first three for months now since we first heard they would be. I certainly hope that DirecTV listens and changes their mind, but I doubt they will (look at how many complained about charging for Whole Home DVR, DirecTV never went back on that decision either).


----------



## inkahauts

I agree, charging for more than the right now is very annoying. Id never even consider having more than three clients right now. However, I have to wonder if in part they are (in addition to the obvious reason of gaining income from it) doing it the way they are because of consistency, and also because at some point, we will see people with multiple c31s and HR34s, and at that point, how do you start working the numbers in the system? Could it be done, sure, but at what cost to their backed, and knowing that I doubt very manny of their installs are for more than four tvs anyway...


----------



## dishrich

Just yet another reason why I'd just as soon go with full (non-DVR) receivers at the remote-viewing locations, instead of thin-clients.
Rather loose live trick play functions, but still have a separate (remote) tuner, for when there are NO RVU sessions &/or live tuners available, out of the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts

"dishrich" said:


> Just yet another reason why I'd just as soon go with full (non-DVR) receivers at the remote-viewing locations, instead of thin-clients.
> Rather loose live trick play functions, but still have a separate (remote) tuner, for when there are NO RVU sessions &/or live tuners available, out of the HR34.


After using the HR34 with clients, after always having DVRs at every TV before, I can say while I used to think just like what your saying, I've changed my mind. I
Love the clients. I'd just never have more than three, so I never run into the situation of not being able to watch something.


----------



## skemp

inkahauts said:


> I agree, charging for more than the right now is very annoying. Id never even consider having more than three clients right now. However, I have to wonder if in part they are (in addition to the obvious reason of gaining income from it) doing it the way they are because of consistency, and also because at some point, we will see people with multiple c31s and HR34s, and at that point, how do you start working the numbers in the system? Could it be done, sure, but at what cost to their backed, and knowing that I doubt very manny of their installs are for more than four tvs anyway...


exactly


----------



## Hotelone

FWIW, I've been with D* forever and I haven't asked Customer Retention for anything for a long time. My SDTV in my playroom died last month and I bought a 60" Panny to replace it and when I called and asked CR they sent me an HR34 for free w/free installation and the contract extension. I was pleased enough with that. After reading this thread I stated thinking about my small kitchen flat panel that was connected with RCA's and after calling CR again today they scheduled me for this Saturday for a free install of a C31 for the kitchen panel for the $6.00 per month with no contract extension. I've been with D* for almost 15 years so YMMV but it might be worth a call to Customer Retention to see what they'll cough up. 

Vince
Mariposa, CA


----------



## BenJF3

Smuuth said:


> *C31 FAQs*
> 
> Q. Does the AM21 work with the C31?
> A. No, but if an AM21 is connected to the HR34, the C31 can play or schedule OTA recordings utilizing that AM21.


According to posters at Solid Signal the C31 can stream LIVE TV. The user claims to have confirmed it. If this is the case, I'm sold.

From Solid Signal:

Originally Posted by [email protected]

Live OTA, yes. That's what I've been told. VOS, can you confirm?
It works, I just tried it.

My next question is if I have another HD-DVR on this (HR24, etc), will it act as a client? I know it will share it's recorded content. However, will it share it's schedule with the HR34 so everyone can see ALL scheduled recordings? The major problem I have with my Time Warner Whole Home (beside the crap software) is that I always end up with duplicate recording of the same show because my wife will schedule a show in one room and then be in another where she see it is not schedules, therefore she sets it again. I'd like to have the dedicated tuners because I would have up to 4 C31's (if I outfitted every outlet in the home/ 6 total).

This may be my tipping point to pull the trigger and switch, especially since the OTA is streaming because D* won't provide me with all my locals.

I like what I see with D* even though they lack much of the HD that my current Time Warner lineup has. I know they will continue to add the HD.

My only real negatives are no G4 (even SD) and the new guide lacks channel logos in the grid. Logos make for much easier guide scrolling/searching/finding. I really like the Dish GUI for that and think D* should really add it. It's also my understanding that D* has an extensive line of VOD available.

Since I don't yet have it and have been on the fence for awhile sweating out this garbage TWC DVR I'd take any input or comments. I'm especially concerned about the OTA streaming. Thanks

PS: The only other con I see is banging you $6 extra for having the C31 connected since it doesn't have it's own card. It's using the HR-34, but it's still way cheaper than having a DVR on the extra outlet.

ADD ON QUESTIONS: Since the OTA would be recording alot of my items, wouldn't that free up a sat tuner? So, if I'm recording multiple primetime shows, I should be able to still stream the 5 tuners? Could I di-plex my OTA onto the SWiM line?


----------



## dmark1867

SolidSignal said:


> I think we will have these in the next few days, hopefully.


Ordered a couple yesterday, thanks!


----------



## Smuuth

BenJF3 said:


> According to posters at Solid Signal the C31 can stream LIVE TV. The user claims to have confirmed it. If this is the case, I'm sold.
> 
> From Solid Signal:
> 
> Originally Posted by [email protected]
> 
> Live OTA, yes. That's what I've been told. VOS, can you confirm?
> It works, I just tried it.
> 
> My next question is if I have another HD-DVR on this (HR24, etc), will it act as a client? I know it will share it's recorded content. However, will it share it's schedule with the HR34 so everyone can see ALL scheduled recordings? The major problem I have with my Time Warner Whole Home (beside the crap software) is that I always end up with duplicate recording of the same show because my wife will schedule a show in one room and then be in another where she see it is not schedules, therefore she sets it again. I'd like to have the dedicated tuners because I would have up to 4 C31's (if I outfitted every outlet in the home/ 6 total).
> 
> This may be my tipping point to pull the trigger and switch, especially since the OTA is streaming because D* won't provide me with all my locals.
> 
> I like what I see with D* even though they lack much of the HD that my current Time Warner lineup has. I know they will continue to add the HD.
> 
> My only real negatives are no G4 (even SD) and the new guide lacks channel logos in the grid. Logos make for much easier guide scrolling/searching/finding. I really like the Dish GUI for that and think D* should really add it. It's also my understanding that D* has an extensive line of VOD available.
> 
> Since I don't yet have it and have been on the fence for awhile sweating out this garbage TWC DVR I'd take any input or comments. I'm especially concerned about the OTA streaming. Thanks
> 
> PS: The only other con I see is banging you $6 extra for having the C31 connected since it doesn't have it's own card. It's using the HR-34, but it's still way cheaper than having a DVR on the extra outlet.
> 
> ADD ON QUESTIONS: Since the OTA would be recording alot of my items, wouldn't that free up a sat tuner? So, if I'm recording multiple primetime shows, I should be able to still stream the 5 tuners? Could I di-plex my OTA onto the SWiM line?


1. The C31 will stream live OTA only if an AM21 is hooked up to the HR34.

2. Future scheduled recordings on another DVR are not visible to the HR34 or the C31.

3. The maximum simultaneous streams from the HR34 is 3, which can be any combination of live OTA, Satellite, and previously-recorded content. A 4th television can be watched if it is connected directly to the output of the HR34.

4. OTA cannot be diplexed into the SWiM line, the AM21 Off-Air Tuner requires a separate Coax feed from the OTA antenna.


----------



## BenJF3

Thanks for the info! Anyone have any insight if they will add the ability for other units to behave the same as the C31 in relation to scheduled recordings? 

On that note, one wonders why they didn't just make an HR-34 that supports 8 tuners to take full advantage of a single SWiM feed. That would have made more sense. Then again so would having the add on OTA module just be a dongle or insertable module like how Dish is doing it. The AM21N is huge in comparison to the new hardware coming out. 

I do love the fact that clients can stream OTA! 

Also, can anyone comment on if D* might add channel logos to the grid? Is there a contact to submit ideas? I know D* pays attention to these forums. Thanks all for the great info. I see a switch soon!

ADD ON: Can anyone confirm how VOD works via the C31?


----------



## denpri

As to your VOD question, just checked and VOD works fine on my C31!


----------



## mjwagner

Since I don't see the C31 listed anywhere on DirecTVs website I suppose you currently have to call them to get one (if you want to get one from them vs SolidSignal or some other non DirecTV source)? Also, does anyone know if they require a truck roll or will they just send one. I already have an HR34.


----------



## BenJF3

I only saw it as I was pricing out a new sub sign up. Since I'm looking at this and Dish (now that they have AMC back) and the Genie with clients are available that way. Maybe a new sub only thing via the website.


----------



## TMan

Long time lurker.

I'm scheduled to get DirecTV installed this Saturday. I'm getting the Genie (which I've now learned is also known as the H34) and two C31 units. 

I have never subscribed to satellite before, and currently have cable. I will remain with cable for internet, but will be dropping television service with them. Hopefully the location where all my home runs terminate can simply be disconnected from the cable company's splitter (except for the one feeding my cable modem) and be connected to the multiswitch equipment necessary to make the DirecTV equipment work. Ten-year-old home with RG-6 cabling, two cables to each drop.

I recently upgraded our main HDTV, and the one displaced will move to the bedroom. The bedroom TV, an older SD CRT, will be the third outlet in the basement. That comprises my three intended outlets.

Questions:

I normally watch my bedroom TV through ear buds connected to a small bookshelf stereo. That audio signal comes from the TiVo, so the audio is available whether the TV is on or off. If I can get my hands on one of the H2510 10 pin dongles, can I drive an HDTV with HDMI and still deliver audio to the stereo? I guess I don't care if I get the composite or component dongle, as I'm only going to use the audio portion of it.

If I want to move a C31, can I do that by simply ensuring the appropriate home run cable in the intended location is plugged into the multiswitch, after unplugging the home run that connected it to its former location?

I have some space/shelving issues at the main TV. Would it be practical to put the DVR in the bedroom and use a C31 at the main TV, or would there be performance/feature reasons to want the DVR there instead of a client box?

I often record some kids' programming off the air on local subchannels, which won't be carried on satellite. Can I add the AM21 OTA tuner to the H34 and have seamless access to OTA stuff at all televisions?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

TMan said:


> I normally watch my bedroom TV through ear buds connected to a small bookshelf stereo. That audio signal comes from the TiVo, so the audio is available whether the TV is on or off. If I can get my hands on one of the H2510 10 pin dongles, can I drive an HDTV with HDMI and still deliver audio to the stereo? I guess I don't care if I get the composite or component dongle, as I'm only going to use the audio portion of it.


Yes, both outputs are active simultaneously.



> If I want to move a C31, can I do that by simply ensuring the appropriate home run cable in the intended location is plugged into the multiswitch, after unplugging the home run that connected it to its former location?


You don't even need to disconnect the cables, just use any barrel and cheap terminator on the end of the line. Leaving unused cables isn't optimal but with most installations it's no big deal as long as the unused runs are terminated. If you do run into any issues, disconnecting unused cables would be the first thing to try.



> I have some space/shelving issues at the main TV. Would it be practical to put the DVR in the bedroom and use a C31 at the main TV, or would there be performance/feature reasons to want the DVR there instead of a client box?


In most cases there is very little performance difference between the client and the server. The client is a little slower to "wake up" and some people say it's a little slower to perform, but not much.



> I often record some kids' programming off the air on local subchannels, which won't be carried on satellite. Can I add the AM21 OTA tuner to the H34 and have seamless access to OTA stuff at all televisions?


OTA programming will go to all clients if the AM21 is connected to the HR34.


----------



## dettxw

Congrats and welcome!
Responses in blue below.



TMan said:


> Long time lurker.
> 
> I'm scheduled to get DirecTV installed this Saturday. I'm getting the Genie (which I've now learned is also known as the H34) and two C31 units.
> 
> I have never subscribed to satellite before, and currently have cable. I will remain with cable for internet, but will be dropping television service with them. Hopefully the location where all my home runs terminate can simply be disconnected from the cable company's splitter (except for the one feeding my cable modem) and be connected to the multiswitch equipment necessary to make the DirecTV equipment work. Ten-year-old home with RG-6 cabling, two cables to each drop.
> 
> I recently upgraded our main HDTV, and the one displaced will move to the bedroom. The bedroom TV, an older SD CRT, will be the third outlet in the basement. That comprises my three intended outlets.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> I normally watch my bedroom TV through ear buds connected to a small bookshelf stereo. That audio signal comes from the TiVo, so the audio is available whether the TV is on or off. If I can get my hands on one of the H2510 10 pin dongles, can I drive an HDTV with HDMI and still deliver audio to the stereo? I guess I don't care if I get the composite or component dongle, as I'm only going to use the audio portion of it. My C31 component output is active at the same time as HDMI (used to make the screen caps of the First Look).
> 
> If I want to move a C31, can I do that by simply ensuring the appropriate home run cable in the intended location is plugged into the multiswitch, after unplugging the home run that connected it to its former location? Hopefully all of your cables are home runs, can't have any cablevision splitters in the runs. You should easily be able to move a C31 to another cable connected to your multiswitch. A wireless connection kit will work too, it's how mine is connected as I have no cable run to the master bath closet where the C31 is located (feeds the TV thru the wall).
> 
> I have some space/shelving issues at the main TV. Would it be practical to put the DVR in the bedroom and use a C31 at the main TV, or would there be performance/feature reasons to want the DVR there instead of a client box? I'd put the DVR where you might want to use PiP. Of course the DVR itself will be more responsive, but the C31 is liveable.
> 
> I often record some kids' programming off the air on local subchannels, which won't be carried on satellite. Can I add the AM21 OTA tuner to the H34 and have seamless access to OTA stuff at all televisions? Yep, and the HR34 will scan for channels, but be aware that there might not be Guide data for all the channels/subchannels, and you may have to manually record those.


----------



## David Ortiz

TMan said:


> Long time lurker.


congrats on your first post!



TMan said:


> I have some space/shelving issues at the main TV. Would it be practical to put the DVR in the bedroom and use a C31 at the main TV, or would there be performance/feature reasons to want the DVR there instead of a client box?


If you plan to use PIP, it is only available on the TV that is directly connected to the HR34.



TMan said:


> I often record some kids' programming off the air on local subchannels, which won't be carried on satellite. Can I add the AM21 OTA tuner to the H34 and have seamless access to OTA stuff at all televisions?


The AM21 will allow you to watch and/or record only two OTA channels at a time.


----------



## carl6

When the installer arrives, take a couple of minutes to walk/talk through the install so you are both in agreement as to what will be done and how it will be done. Make sure the installer understands you will still be using cable for internet and does not disturb the coax that is needed to make that happen.


----------



## Laxguy

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, active chapter. 

You've lurked well, as your questions show a lot of savvy. Don't hesitate to followup.....


----------



## TMan

Thanks for the information! I appreciate it. I'm gonna ramble again.

Sounds like the AM21 is something I can add on my own, purchased at retail, without being formally "installed" on my account per se, other than following the procedure to connect and make the H34 aware of its presence. Good to know that it contributes two OTA-capable tuners (but does not increase my overall tuner count to seven, I assume) to the Genie system. I can't imagine ever being scheduled more than two programs deep on channels not already available to me on the satellite side. Would also make a nice rain fade backup device, too, for the locals. Caution on subchannel guide data is noted. Just ten miles from our local transmitter towers, my antenna is small.

Okay, good. The C31 will drive HDMI and the breakout dongle simultaneously. Not only do I often watch that television without its speakers on (sleeping wife), listening instead through the little stereo's ear buds, I also listen to some news in the morning without even turning the television on. I will probably have to turn on the C31, though, as I assume it will time out overnight, or at least not be on the correct channel. Right now, my old analog-only TiVo is set to record the morning news, so at the appointed time it's always pumping the audio from the correct channel for me. Yeah, that's a pretty bizarre thing I've got going there. 

Is there a preferred vendor for ordering one of the dongles?

Looks like I'll want the DVR in the living room then, as I can envision using PiP and/or side-by-side functions more there versus the bedroom television. Glad to hear the C31 is adequately responsive otherwise, though.

I don't understand exactly what the DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit is. Is that just a device that connects to the H34 and behaves like a wireless network card to talk to one's existing home wi-fi, or does the device actually add the additional Web-based content to the system? I have wired Ethernet available at the H34's location; will that give the H34 any and all the internet connectivity it needs? The matrix displayed on this page was confusing with how it mentions Ethernet: (edit: the forum won't let me post a URL yet due to low post count) 

It will be hard to give up my beloved TiVos after nine years, but it's time to try something different, gain some new channels, and new functionality along the way. 

Currently, the cable company coax enters my home. A (powered/amplifying, I think) two-way splitter drives the cable modem on one leg (and thus a nearby router, patch panel,and CAT5 Ethernet home runs), and the other leg splits again into a four-way to drive four home runs that go to various points in my home, though I was only using two. There shouldn't be any other splits elsewhere. I presume we'll just unplug the home runs from that cable four-way and use them with the new switch gear, leaving the cable company stuff undisturbed up through and including the cable modem.

I'm not sure about physically terminating runs like Stuart mentioned, but if I move a C31 to a different room, I can surely manage to swap what cable run is being fed at the multiswitch.


----------



## dettxw

Responses in blue below.



TMan said:


> Thanks for the information! I appreciate it. I'm gonna ramble again.
> 
> Sounds like the AM21 is something I can add on my own, purchased at retail, without being formally "installed" on my account per se, other than following the procedure to connect and make the H34 aware of its presence. Good to know that it contributes two OTA-capable tuners (but does not increase my overall tuner count to seven, I assume) to the Genie system. I can't imagine ever being scheduled more than two programs deep on channels not already available to me on the satellite side. Would also make a nice rain fade backup device, too, for the locals. Caution on subchannel guide data is noted. Just ten miles from our local transmitter towers, my antenna is small.
> 
> Okay, good. The C31 will drive HDMI and the breakout dongle simultaneously. Not only do I often watch that television without its speakers on (sleeping wife), listening instead through the little stereo's ear buds, I also listen to some news in the morning without even turning the television on. I will probably have to turn on the C31, though, as I assume it will time out overnight, or at least not be on the correct channel. Right now, my old analog-only TiVo is set to record the morning news, so at the appointed time it's always pumping the audio from the correct channel for me. Yeah, that's a pretty bizarre thing I've got going there.
> 
> Is there a preferred vendor for ordering one of the dongles? C31 component dongle link
> 
> Looks like I'll want the DVR in the living room then, as I can envision using PiP and/or side-by-side functions more there versus the bedroom television. Glad to hear the C31 is adequately responsive otherwise, though.
> 
> I don't understand exactly what the DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit is. Is that just a device that connects to the H34 and behaves like a wireless network card to talk to one's existing home wi-fi, or does the device actually add the additional Web-based content to the system? I have wired Ethernet available at the H34's location; will that give the H34 any and all the internet connectivity it needs? The matrix displayed on this page was confusing with how it mentions Ethernet: (edit: the forum won't let me post a URL yet due to low post count) The Cinema Connection Kit just provides a connection to your router, but you don't need it with an HR34, you can plug it into the network directly (and don't use both!) and it will provide the interface for all coax-connection DVRs/receivers. Now the Wireless Cinema Connection Kit can be used as a wireless bridge to run a C31 without a coax cable.
> 
> It will be hard to give up my beloved TiVos after nine years, but it's time to try something different, gain some new channels, and new functionality along the way.
> 
> Currently, the cable company coax enters my home. A (powered/amplifying, I think) two-way splitter drives the cable modem on one leg (and thus a nearby router, patch panel,and CAT5 Ethernet home runs), and the other leg splits again into a four-way to drive four home runs that go to various points in my home, though I was only using two. There shouldn't be any other splits elsewhere. I presume we'll just unplug the home runs from that cable four-way and use them with the new switch gear, leaving the cable company stuff undisturbed up through and including the cable modem.
> 
> I'm not sure about physically terminating runs like Stuart mentioned, but if I move a C31 to a different room, I can surely manage to swap what cable run is being fed at the multiswitch. 75 ohm coax terminator


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Right... that terminator is discontinued it looks like, but any 75 ohm terminator will work. If it's at the end of a cable run, any RF barrel will work to connect a terminator to a coax line.


----------



## mpkid123

I just received my C31 today from Solid Signal. No problems hooking up. Just called DIRECTV and they walked me thru the activation process - painless! The C31 works as well as the the H24 it replaced. I tried to get one from DIRECTV and they quoted $178! Solid signal was $99 plus $5 for shipping.


----------



## dwcolvin

mpkid123 said:


> I just received my C31 today from Solid Signal. No problems hooking up. Just called DIRECTV and they walked me thru the activation process - painless! The C31 works as well as the the H24 it replaced. I tried to get one from DIRECTV and they quoted $178! Solid signal was $99 plus $5 for shipping.


Just got my C31 from Solid Signal today, too. Absolute breeze to hook up.

Unfortunately, the guy I talked to at *D was clueless. Couldn't understand how I had a box that _they_ didn't ship to me. Wanted my credit card number to "verify" my account. Wanted the access card number. Adding the HR34 was a lot easier. But eventually, everything was settled and works.

I should mention that it's "difficult" to set up the C31 in the same room with the HR34 (configured for IR remote). Things get confused when you enter the PIN on the C31 and then try to enter the name. You wind up getting another PIN and trying to enter the name, and get another PIN...
The way around this is to get the remote _real close_ to the C31 so the HR34 can't see it. Works fine then.


----------



## jcthomas

Do I understand that the C31 can only be controlled by a DirecTV RF remote?


----------



## zuf

"jcthomas" said:


> Do I understand that the C31 can on be controlled by a DirecTV RF remote?


Yes, it can. I use the RC64R remote in RF mode with my C31.


----------



## jcthomas

Sorry for my typo as I meant to say "only controlled by a DirecTV RF remote".


----------



## zuf

It also works with the remote in IR mode.


----------



## Laxguy

jcthomas said:


> Sorry for my typo as I meant to say "only controlled by a DirecTV RF remote".


Or: "Controlled only by a DIRECTV RF remote"?!


----------



## jcthomas

So, does this mean that if I have one HR34 and two C31's in the same room (sports room with three TVs) I can control the HR34 and each C31 with different IR codes as can be done now with HRXX DirecTV boxes?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes.


----------



## jcthomas

Thanks to all and, 

Regards,


----------



## jcthomas

I now have one HR34 and two C31s in the same room with three TVs. I have found how to program the C31s with different codes in RF, but I cannot find how to program the C31s with different codes in IR. Can anyone help please?

Regards


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's the same as any other DIRECTV device. Menu, Settings&Help, Settings, Remote Control, Advanced.


----------



## jcthomas

For whatever reason, when I go to menu, settings and help, settings, remote I do not then get an "Advanced" selection. I have to select IR/RF, change to RF and then i get an "advanced" and when selected I can then obtain codes of 00001/2/3 for each remote. 

I have not yet found an "advanced" selection in the IR mode. I may have not found it yet, but I am sure there is a way.

Regards,

,


----------



## reybie

Does the C31 work over ethernet? I have a Home Cinema kit hooked up to my HR34 and to my router.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It only works with coax networking. Some have reported success by hooking up a wireless CCK backwards (coax between 31 and WCCK, then wired or wireless to the router) but there's no guarantee of success there.


----------



## wease

I'm replacing an old dtv receiver with a c31.The question is do i just connect the coax cable from the swm switch to the new c31 just as if it was connected to the old receiver?
Then it will be found by the genie through setup etc..
Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, just connect to the coax. You will need an RVU client added to your account -mine's listed as a non-directv client tv. Then as you power up the 31, it will request a PIN from the 34. Go to the 34 whole home menu and 'Add a client'.

Enter the PIN on the 31 and you're done.


----------



## danelgran1

I just replaced my daughter's tivo receivers with these C31 units. I paid $99 for each, etc. Got them installed and shortly realized that I can't power on the receivers with the remote. Called DTV Customer Service and reported the problem. Their solution is to leave them on all the time. The problem with that is when you power off your TV with the remote, it also powers off the box. At this point the only way to power it back on is by hitting the red reset button on the side of the unit.....then wait 15 minutes for the unit to come back on!!!! THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!

So I call Direct TV and I tell them I want the units replaced with their H21 which costs $99!!! but they wont do a swap...oh no...they want an additional $200 and that adds 2 more years to my contract!!

I've been a DirecTV customer since forever and I this is how they treat me???? Ridiculous in my opinion!!!! They can't do an even swap????

Now I know you can just leave the receiver on all the time, but that's unacceptable in my opinion....plus, every time you try to turn off your TV with the remote, it turns off the C31! 

I mention this to the customer care agent, and they want me to slide the remote to TV mode then power off the TV and slide the remote back into Directv mode... Seriously???? This is their answer????

Try to explain that to my two young daughters! IT'S CRAZY!

Anyone else having this problem? 

I REALLY REALLY HATE DIRECTV RIGHT NOW!!!!!!

Is there anything I can do about this???? Besides pay them another $200?????


----------



## veryoldschool

What is the exact model of these remotes?

I have not had this problem with my RC65RBX remote.


----------



## danelgran1

I did some digging on the internet and it's a common problem. However, there does seem to be a firmware update that fixes it! The bad news is there is no way to force an update...you have to wait.

Check this out:
"http://www.satelliteguys.us/"

threads/293939-Genie-client-%28c31-%29-won-t-power-back-up/page6


The post suggests that the firmware needs to be at 0x6F8. 

I checked my two receivers and one is on 0x711 and guess what??? It now powers on with the remote!!!!

However, my daughter tells me that the unit powers off by itself occasionally. (Wondering if that was because of the firmware updates) I will keep on eye on it for now.

My other C31 is on 0x6F8 and it DOES NOT power on with the remote... So I will just leave it on and wait for the update...

Funny how DirecTV customer support people didn't know about this.....

I'M HATING DIRECTV A LITTLE LESS RIGHT NOW.....


----------



## veryoldschool

danelgran1 said:


> I did some digging on the internet and it's a common problem. However, there does seem to be a firmware update that fixes it! The bad news is there is no way to force an update...you have to wait.
> 
> Check this out:
> "http://www.satelliteguys.us/"
> 
> threads/293939-Genie-client-%28c31-%29-won-t-power-back-up/page6
> 
> The post suggests that the firmware needs to be at 0x6F8.
> 
> I checked my two receivers and one is on 0x711 and guess what??? It now powers on with the remote!!!!
> 
> However, my daughter tells me that the unit powers off by itself occasionally. (Wondering if that was because of the firmware updates) I will keep on eye on it for now.
> 
> My other C31 is on 0x6F8 and it DOES NOT power on with the remote... So I will just leave it on and wait for the update...
> 
> Funny how DirecTV customer support people didn't know about this.....
> 
> I'M HATING DIRECTV A LITTLE LESS RIGHT NOW.....


I've had my Genie & C31 since last June, and never had this problem.

The version 711 is a client version and 0x6F8 dates back to last September so this client should get updated soon.
There isn't much of a reason to check out your link, as there are much more informed folks here to ask.


----------



## spartanstew

I've never had that issue either (with any software version).


----------



## P Smith

spartanstew said:


> I've never had that issue either (with any software version).


I would compare bootstrap version too...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That other site is misleading you. 

First of all you should be receiving version 711 automatically soon, I am surprised you have not yet. That said, there were some issues with much older versions but the specific issue you are reporting is not common, not by any stretch. 

I wonder if you haven't received te new version because your c31 has been hanging up for whatever reason. I would leave it on for several hours without touching it and see if it picks up the new version by itself.


----------



## powerhouse1960

danelgran1 said:


> I just replaced my daughter's tivo receivers with these C31 units. I paid $99 for each, etc. Got them installed and shortly realized that I can't power on the receivers with the remote. Called DTV Customer Service and reported the problem. Their solution is to leave them on all the time. The problem with that is when you power off your TV with the remote, it also powers off the box. At this point the only way to power it back on is by hitting the red reset button on the side of the unit.....then wait 15 minutes for the unit to come back on!!!! THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> So I call Direct TV and I tell them I want the units replaced with their H21 which costs $99!!! but they wont do a swap...oh no...they want an additional $200 and that adds 2 more years to my contract!!
> 
> I've been a DirecTV customer since forever and I this is how they treat me???? Ridiculous in my opinion!!!! They can't do an even swap????
> 
> Now I know you can just leave the receiver on all the time, but that's unacceptable in my opinion....plus, every time you try to turn off your TV with the remote, it turns off the C31!
> 
> I mention this to the customer care agent, and they want me to slide the remote to TV mode then power off the TV and slide the remote back into Directv mode... Seriously???? This is their answer????
> 
> Try to explain that to my two young daughters! IT'S CRAZY!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I REALLY REALLY HATE DIRECTV RIGHT NOW!!!!!!
> 
> Is there anything I can do about this???? Besides pay them another $200?????


Did you try the power button on the c31 instead of the red button?
That will tell you if it's the remote.


----------



## harsh

Sounds like this might be a HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) issue where the TV is sending a signal on the HDMI back channel to shut off the source device. If you disable CEC on the TV, the symptom may go away.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

C31s do not use HDMI-CEC. The reason both devices are turning off is probably that he is pushing the button on the remote that turns both devices off.


----------



## Beerstalker

Is it possible that the problematic C31 is actually turning on, but he is getting the grey/black screen error that was a pretty widespread issue? He may just believe it isn't coming on since he doesn't see a TV channel.


----------



## inkahauts

Which power buttons are you using and where's the slider switch when your hitting the power. And are you rf or ir on the remote for the c31?


----------



## matty8199

harsh said:


> It would appear that the current ELA doesn't discriminate on whether or not you have the capability of utilizing WHDS.The assumption is that if you have only a lone HR2x or HR3x, you must pay the $20 fee.
> 
> Based on the most sophisticated box in your setup:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Advanced Receiver fee (one or more HD DVRs)  $20
> Advanced Receiver - HD fee (H2x)             $10
> Advanced Receiver - DVR fee (SD DVR)          $8
> Advanced Receiver - TiVo fee (THR-22)         $5 (in addition to the $20 fee)
> 
> The DIRECTV sign-up application confirms this fee schedule. If you select only an HR34, it will show the $20 fee (less a $10 discount for 24 months).


i've seen elsewhere in this thread that the $20 is inclusive of the $10 HD access, $8 DVR and $3 whole home (i.e. it's $1 cheaper than all three of those separately)...what does that mean for those of us that are grandfathered into free DVR (i.e. $8 included in base package back from when it was included with premier) and free HD ($10 credit for being on auto-pay)? does that mean if/when i upgrade to the genie i end up losing those and having to pay the additional $20 fee (and in effect my bill goes up $17 before i even add any RVU clients)? right now the only extra fee i'm paying is the $3 whole home DVR fee...


----------



## harsh

matty8199 said:


> does that mean if/when i upgrade to the genie i end up losing those and having to pay the additional $20 fee (and in effect my bill goes up $17 before i even add any RVU clients)?


I'm pretty sure I covered this earlier. Lifetime DVR service remains for the lifetime of the account number. This is covered under section 7 (third paragraph) of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement. I would hope that they would "back out" the DVR fee or allow you to go with the separate HD and WHDS fees.

You should ask DIRECTV to explain it as only they can tell you how they are going to treat you with any certainty.


----------



## Beerstalker

I thought the $25 advanced receiver service was only for new customers? I know my bill still has the seperate $10 HD Access, $10 DVR service, and $3 Whole home fees. So the customers with grandfathered in free DVR service should still only have to pay the $10 HD Access, and $3 Whole Home fees, they shouldn't have to deal with paying the Advanced Receiver Service fee and worry about getting a $10 refund or whatever.


----------



## harsh

Beerstalker said:


> I thought the $25 advanced receiver service was only for new customers?


I don't think that's the case, but I haven't been able to pin it down. I have a nagging suspicion that anyone (whether a new or existing customer) that adds a Genie now will get dinged the full $25.


> I know my bill still has the seperate $10 HD Access, $10 DVR service, and $3 Whole home fees.


I suspect that is because you are being grandfathered.


> So the customers with grandfathered in free DVR service should still only have to pay the $10 HD Access, and $3 Whole Home fees, they shouldn't have to deal with paying the Advanced Receiver Service fee and worry about getting a $10 refund or whatever.


It seems reasonable but as I say, what DIRECTV does is entirely up to them.


----------



## scirica

I recently swapped out an HR23 for an HR34. Moved my living room HR24 to the bedroom so I went from an HR23 and HR24 to a Genie and HR24.

For an additional room can I just add a C31 to the system and leave my HR24 in the bedroom? In other words, can you have a mix of C31's and HR2x's in your "Genie" system?


----------



## RunnerFL

scirica said:


> For an additional room can I just add a C31 to the system and leave my HR24 in the bedroom? In other words, can you have a mix of C31's and HR2x's in your "Genie" system?


Yes, you can.


----------



## scirica

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, you can.


Thanks for the quick reply. This will be perfect for adding a panel in my home office and putting the C31 in the closet below.


----------



## P Smith

A question to that person who did pictures for the "First Look ..." - please post hires picture of PCB with removed heat-sink. 
Or post, at least, model of main CPU: BCM7???


----------



## Scott Kocourek

P Smith said:


> A question to that person who did pictures for the "First Look ..." - please post hires picture of PCB with removed heat-sink.
> Or post, at least, model of main CPU: BCM7???


----------



## P Smith

OK, Scott then


----------



## Tom_S

I can't seem to find this exact answer. If I have 5 things scheduled to record. Will the use of this remove my ability to do that? Or will it just give a warning on the client like on the HR that no tuners are available.


----------



## peds48

Tom_S said:


> I can't seem to find this exact answer. If I have 5 things scheduled to record. Will the use of this remove my ability to do that? Or will it just give a warning on the client like on the HR that no tuners are available.


whoever is watching live TV will get a warning


----------



## inkahauts

You can of course still tune to any of the channels that are recording, and surf their buffer, or watch a previous recorded item as well.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

